# Your Cars.



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 22, 2008)

What kind of cars do you drive? Here are my past vehicles.

#1
1996 Honda Civic Si.
Mods:
too many to list, if you want to know, ask.






2005 Dodge SRT-4





Now I got an 01 S-10...
No pics, but thinking of trading it for a No Fear Edition Titan or Silverado..


----------



## Deadsyde (Feb 22, 2008)

Saturn Ion.  '02, I think.  It's a piece of shit.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 22, 2008)

Never really liked Saturns, personally. Not aesthetic.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 22, 2008)

I had a 1997 Saturn SL2 for eleven days... well, actually, the dealer had it for six of those days, 
so I took the 30-day money-back option, then went out and bought a Honda Civic LX.  My present ride?








2000 Toyota Echo, same as above, but I took off the hubcaps, so I'm riding on bare steels.
  Probably saved about 3lbs in unsprung weight, per wheel....


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Foggy (Feb 22, 2008)

ill get some pics of what ive had

1994 chevy 2500 ext cab with CST long travel on 35 BFG muds, edelbrock manifold,  magnaflow exaust, JBA headers, K&N intake, air raid injectors, crow racing seats

2005 chevy colorado sport ext cab 

and my baby still under construction

1962 Lincoln Continental with suicide doors. I promise, one day you will be the most beautiful thing to ever touch pavement. 

pics soon


----------



## sgolem (Feb 22, 2008)

One of these bad boys:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturn_S-Series

In fact, so was the last car I had.  It's the light blue formula. 2001


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Feb 22, 2008)

1995 Honda Steed VLX 600cc


----------



## Amundoryn (Feb 22, 2008)

1996 Monte Carlo

Originally my mother's, she gave it to me when I got my license.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Feb 22, 2008)

My first car was a 1980 Mini Clubman 1.0ltr Automatic:

http://geocities.com/digimon316499/BluesMini

I really love Minis unfortunately I had to get rid of it as I couldn't afford to keep paying for repairs. I've now been driving a 1994 Vauxhall Astra 1.4i Auto. Both my cars have been blue! <:

Heres an example of an Mk3 Astra 
http://www.theabcrestorations.com/Astra%20Sport.jpg


----------



## Amundoryn (Feb 22, 2008)

My Monte has been running splendidly over these twelve years. (6 since I've had it)  I've only had to replace the battery once and change the tires a couple times, other than that I really haven't had any problems, so that and I like my car, most of the people I meet say that Monte's are overall good cars, even though I'm not a car person, I believe 'em.


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Feb 22, 2008)

My first and only car so far is a 1998 Ford Escort. Was my sisters but given to me when she got a new one. ^^


----------



## Mabyn (Feb 22, 2008)

Kick-ass black 1990 Buick LeSabre Custom.

God, that car owns, and I got it for free.

My boyfriend's baby blue 1987 Crown Victorian that I drive occaisionally is also pretty awesome.


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 22, 2008)

i drive a classic bike. 

1971 CB 750. such an awesome bike. i nicknamed it big blue, 

i'll post pictures when i get a computer. cant do it on a wii


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Heres my old (first) car, 1984 Chevy Monte Carlo.









I don't have a decent picture of my current car but this is what I drive, except mines black...it's a 2005 Suzuki Reno btw


----------



## stoelbank (Feb 22, 2008)

c'mon, its alright to be jelious.


----------



## Deadsyde (Feb 22, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> Never really liked Saturns, personally. Not aesthetic.



I agree, but I bought it used.  Saturns aren't too bad on gas and it was only $1200 used, which was one of the best deals at the time, so I didn't complain.

It really is a piece of shit, but it still runs, has a decent amount of room and a big trunk that makes it easy to haul around amps and instruments, so yeah.

There are two dream vehicles I have.  The practical one is a Ford F250.  A good, big, utility truck.  Always have been a ford guy.

And if I ever had the money or reason to get one....  a '67 Corvette Stingray *drool*


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## MacroKaiju (Feb 22, 2008)

2000 Ford Crown Vicrotia POLICE INTERCEPTOR
Draggy has a cop car ^.=.^ 
Yes it did see active servie
yes it hauls ass
Not too good on gas though...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 22, 2008)

No car at the moment, my mother has said that she would give me her 08 Altima 3.5 when I go to college... 2 years so it will be a little outdated then :O






Not my moms but similar to that, just a graphite color.

-Onyx


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2008)

Had a '93 BMW 318i back in high school, only had to pay insurance and gas. No car at the moment, and hopefully, if I get the internship I want, I'll be getting an Evolution X at the end of next summer. If not, a Lancer or Mazda 3 / 6 will do well enough.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 22, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Had a '93 BMW 318i back in high school, only had to pay insurance and gas. No car at the moment, and hopefully, if I get the internship I want, I'll be getting an Evolution X at the end of next summer. If not, a Lancer or Mazda 3 / 6 will do well enough.



Lol, an Evo would be sick. If my parents asked me what car I want I would go for a Mazda 3, I like how they look, the 5 door anyway, the regular one.. The  rear end looks odd to me.

-Onyx


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 22, 2008)

Got a 2000 Ford Contour SE in sky blue.  It's my only car so far although I have abused it a little, smacking it into a pole, losing hubcaps, stuff like that.


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking I can get around $15k for a down payment and then work enough for around $700-800/month after that...dammit that I want the more expensive version with the CVT. 

/Hopes and dreams.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Feb 22, 2008)

My first car was a 1996 Dodge Neon.

My current car is a 2005 Hyundai Elantra.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 22, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> OnyxVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talking about the Mazda right? haha

-Onyx


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't even ride a bike, let alone drive. <(._.)>


----------



## Calhanthirs (Feb 22, 2008)

1. 1977 Buick LeSabre Custom sedan in Light Saphire Blue. Would die any chance it could so I had to constantly keep the engine racing, and if I cornered any slower than 30mph it would die. Came with three dents in it (hand me down from my brother), and had a nasty habit of catching on fire.

2. 1986 Buick Park Avenue sedan in Medium Titanium Grey (aka: Casket Grey). Great car. almost got 300,000 miles out of it til a plate from the transmission blew through the engine block when it wouldn't upshift. We called it the submarine because it was so quiet and didn't attract attention.

3. 2000 Dodge Neon sedan (highline) in Deep Amethyst. Got involved in a hit and run by some drunk, underaged kid in a dark blue Jeep Liberty over Labor day weekend.

4. 2004 Sebring LX sedan in sage Green. My current car.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 23, 2008)

Speaking of the Evo x vs Lancer, you can get more hp out of the reg. lancer if you turbo it. The Evo X is only rwd, or is going to be. you can get the standard lancer with awd. 

personally, the WRX STi is looking fucking nice.

I might get rid of my S10, I'm really liking the GMC Sierra All Terrain...
plus getting the No Fear Package on a discount since I work for a GM parts place ^_^


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 23, 2008)

Deadsyde said:
			
		

> TehJinxedOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me, I'd go for a '63 Split-Window, if I had money and/or reason.





			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

>



Is that your daily driver, or just the vehicle you drive for fun on the weekends?





			
				Aden said:
			
		

> Had a '93 BMW 318i back in high school, only had to pay insurance and gas. No car at the moment, and hopefully, if I get the internship I want, I'll be getting an Evolution X at the end of next summer. If not, a Lancer or Mazda 3 / 6 will do well enough.



Out of those picks, I'd go for the Mazda 3... test drove the 2.0, and felt like I'd been driving it for years.  Absolute perfect fit!  Though I did test-drive a Lancer (O.Z. Edition) a couple years back that also worked well.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm a GM man, although I've only driven one full time. hahaha.
Honda was great for me, good platform for mods, if you are into that.
EVERYONE makes Honda parts.
Spoon
HKS
A'pexi
AEM
DC Sport
even Flowmaster.

Mazda is great, they have made their mark in Sport Compact, 4door performance, etc.
I like the RX-7s.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 23, 2008)

Rotaries are sick, FCs ftw.



I've got mostly Nissans right now.

-Onyx


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 23, 2008)

if I'm correct, only the rx7 and rx8 has rotaries, right?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not sure if the 8 does, haven't looked into it.

Sorry I'm not all into that kind of stuff. I know a few things here and there but I just like the throw around the things I do know which are limited.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Feb 23, 2008)

Kirbizard, lol depends on what bike you talk about. 

Driving car you take your ass from A to B, riding motorcycle you gaining pleasure from this...


----------



## coffinberry (Feb 23, 2008)

in 2003 i had an 84 firebird, it only had 80k miles on it when i got it. very good shape as well. 
then came the wretched 2004 dodge neon which bit the dust last month in a huge accident.
now i have a 2007 cobalt. i'm a bit surprised at the cobalt, it's got really nice pick-up to it and takes corners very well. 
i want to get a 'fun' car in a few months, want something brand new and fast.


----------



## Mabyn (Feb 23, 2008)

Calhanthirs said:
			
		

> 1. 1977 Buick LeSabre Custom sedan in Light Saphire Blue. Would die any chance it could so I had to constantly keep the engine racing, and if I cornered any slower than 30mph it would die. Came with three dents in it (hand me down from my brother), and had a nasty habit of catching on fire.



Oh jeez. The whole fire things sucks and all, but those were pretty cars. I would love to have an older version of my current car.

Everyone in this thread seems to be getting newer cars as they go along, whereas my far car was newish and now I like them older and older. I am ass-backwards, I guess.

I think my next car will be a 85 (or older) El Dorado. So much pimpage.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Feb 23, 2008)

Mabyn, new cars (not even cars) are faceless. I hate new cars, they got no charisma. I would love to buy 1993 Toyota Hi-Lux, only if it was not that expenseive here ($12000 - 15000) and only because there is huge need in pick ups on Pakistan market (they do buy cars from Japan too), they put machine gun in the trunk and sell them to fanatics.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> Speaking of the Evo x vs Lancer, you can get more hp out of the reg. lancer if you turbo it. The Evo X is only rwd, or is going to be. you can get the standard lancer with awd.
> 
> personally, the WRX STi is looking fucking nice.



The Evo X is AWD only. Plus it comes with all kinds of differentials and advanced traction control and yaw control, etc. in addition to the oh-so-wonderful power. Believe me, you get a _lot_ over the standard Lancer. ^..^

And for some reason, I can't stand WRXs. I don't know why...I just can't bring myself to like them.

*OnyxVulpine*, I was talking about the Evo.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh, I heard the X was going to be rwd only. But that was a long time ago. I thought it was an abomination to make an EVO rwd. 




new STi's are looking alot better than the 90's STi's XD


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 23, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> TehJinxedOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm I thought Evos only came in Manual.. Hmm Ah well, like I said I don't know much about it.

Edit: Seems it comes in Semi-Automatic.

And if they came with rwd, thats bad, they are pretty much rally inspired, its like... obligated to be awd.

-Onyx


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 23, 2008)

They are semi-auto now. They can be put into Auto , but just like BMW M-series and Mercedes AMG (I believe), they have magnesium paddle-shifters on the steering wheel.
I love the detail of the interior.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Feb 23, 2008)

TehJinxedOne, kik bullshit, new impreza is the best example of car loosing it's face in order to please us market. New Impreza is faceless, it looks like BMW GM and Ford cars all together. Absolutely boring desigh. My father owned 1999 Impreza WRX STI and it was the bomb.





Then there was few other awesome exteriors, but the last one killed the car, Subaru fans was really shoked how immortal impreza could evolute into such pice of crap. And by the way pic you posted below is not Impreza Wagon WRX, its Legacy by the way.

Impreza wagon


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> They are semi-auto now. They can be put into Auto , but just like BMW M-series and Mercedes AMG (I believe), they have magnesium paddle-shifters on the steering wheel.



Yeah, that's what I was talking about with the CVT. I'm on the edge between that and the manual - while the manual is a few thousand dollars cheaper, there are just some days where I just do not. Want. To shift with a clutch.


----------



## Darky (Feb 23, 2008)

I very first car was a 1978 Lincoln Continental Town Car and what a beast she was! But I loved it, old beasts from the past are the best!, think anyway. However for practical reasons, after about two years driving it, I had to start driving something else that did better on gas thanks to the raising gas prices! Mine was all burgundy interior and exterior.






My second car, a 1994 Lincoln Town Car Executive. Much better on gas mileage compared to the '78, but not the greatest compared to a hybrid, of course.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 23, 2008)

The subway...

I take that to and from school. Does that count?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 23, 2008)

I wasn't aware that it was CVT, cause my mom's car has CVT and its pretty sweet.

-Onyx


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 24, 2008)

Alex the Zebra said:
			
		

> TehJinxedOne, kik bullshit, new impreza is the best example of car loosing it's face in order to please us market. New Impreza is faceless, it looks like BMW GM and Ford cars all together. Absolutely boring desigh. My father owned 1999 Impreza WRX STI and it was the bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate you correcting me on that. But, I still like the new STi more than the old bug-eye one. I know they completely flipped it from a 4dr to a 5dr model, but, none the less, I still think its a beautiful exterior, I've only seen one around my area, and the only think I didn't like about it, they got the manufacturer stickers all over it, like across the ass-end it has a giant STI. the sides have the rally stickers all over it with a giant SUBARU, the hood has the Subaru logo on it. if they just had it in Rally blue, or the titanium silver, it would look 100x better.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 24, 2008)

Those trademark gold rims 

I do like the new ones better..

-Onyx


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 24, 2008)

I wonder if back then they still used BBS rims..


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Feb 24, 2008)

Lol, am i the only one who think that hybrids suck as hell? Thinking about ecology there is even more harm to nature from them. And if you cant afford gas than just go buy car with small engine (how bout Suzuki Kei? 660cc+turbo 4WD (you call it AWD))  Cause hybrids are kinda expenseive too. I hate all these new techonologies, though the only technology i am agree with is hydrogene engines, they seems to have good potential.

Darky, FUUUCK. THIS 1978 Lincoln IS JUST... well lets just say it OWNS THE WORLD. Such a ride. I even could agree you could gain pleasure from taking your ass from A to B in such car. Is it also got coupe version? Cause nowdays it looks SO BADASS )) Such a huge car with only 2 normal seats, i just love the idea ))


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 24, 2008)

GM has a Hydrogen Malibu I think, and they are coming out with a 200HP Eletric car called the Volt. I hate hybrids, even though if you look at an Import Tuner, people are making 300hp Prius and Honda Hybrids...


----------



## Darky (Feb 24, 2008)

Alex the Zebra said:
			
		

> Lol, am i the only one who think that hybrids suck as hell? Thinking about ecology there is even more harm to nature from them. And if you cant afford gas than just go buy car with small engine (how bout Suzuki Kei? 660cc+turbo 4WD (you call it AWD))  Cause hybrids are kinda expenseive too. I hate all these new techonologies, though the only technology i am agree with is hydrogene engines, they seems to have good potential.
> 
> Darky, FUUUCK. THIS 1978 Lincoln IS JUST... well lets just say it OWNS THE WORLD. Such a ride. I even could agree you could gain pleasure from taking your ass from A to B in such car. Is it also got coupe version? Cause nowdays it looks SO BADASS )) Such a huge car with only 2 normal seats, i just love the idea ))



Heheh, yeah I liked the 78 Lincoln, however like I said had to get something that did a bit better on gas due to the prices going up. I still have it though, needs the radiator fixed and other little mechanical things, strong engine still! 

Anyway, yeah they did have a coupe version. Here's a 1978 Lincoln Mark IV


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 24, 2008)

Hybrids with that HP is crazy.

I'd rather not get a Hybrid.. But it probably does save you money over time.. how much is a Prius? They are pretty expensive considering the class they are usually in. But less gas in the long run..

-Onyx


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## tigergoof (Feb 24, 2008)

whell this is car that im currently driving. 





the picture is taken with mobile phone so it is not good quality. 
the car is Autobianchi A112  - Home made Abarth version.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 24, 2008)

My dream car. That that I will ever get it, though. >_>

<3 Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 24, 2008)

The Prius is kinda expensive, although, to change those hybrid batteries is around 80,000 dollars. lmao.

I want to get a bike, I'm thinking of a GSXR 750 or a Yamaha R6....


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 24, 2008)

Black 2007 Chevrolet Cobalt. It's not glamorous, but it's practical and I get marvelous gas mileage.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 24, 2008)

First:





'95 BMW 540i (only not this color)

Then:





'94 Honda Accord (not this color, either)

Now:





Cat Boots (right color here).


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 25, 2008)

Hahaha. I gotta wear steel toes at my job, I probably walk more than I drive to work, so I guess they could be used at a vehicle aswell.

although mine are Timberlands.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 25, 2008)

How long does a battery last for a Hybrid? Don't think it would be that bad..

-Onyx


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Feb 25, 2008)

OnyxVulpine, forget bout hybrids, dont think about it. Beleive me i saw so many of them here, people buy used car from japan and i talked to few fools who bought Prius. Gas mileage maybe 1 liter less than have got same engine (capacity). Battery lasts about 2 - 5 years, depends on how much you drive.

Darky, FUUCK x2 oh damn xD There are a lot of rich people in Russia who would love to have such car, sure they dont give a shit on gas mileage. 

TehJinxedOne, well i recomend you to look on Honda Magna, it is very comfy bike with sport engine, it speeds up so fucking FAST!






I just dont like sportbikes cuz its not comfy for your girl on backseat, its not comfy for you, it hurt your balls when you slow down, and its not a pleasure to lay on gas tank. My opinion - all these bikes are for track, there are many other bikes that let you to feel comfortable and speed up like rocket. Also check V-Max (but people say it needs some chasis upgrade to increase its potential)


----------



## Azure (Feb 27, 2008)

A woefully beaten and in need of serious repair(again!!!) 99 Jeep Grand Cherokee.  This car business has cost me more than I care it too.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 28, 2008)

hope you can get it fixed, what happened to it  and/or whats wrong with it?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 28, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> A woefully beaten and in need of serious repair(again!!!) 99 Jeep Grand Cherokee.  This car business has cost me more than I care it too.



Yeah, I hear ya there!  If I'd only been born a Kryptonian....   :roll:  Heck, I wouldn't mind those powers from "Jumper"... haven't seen the movie, but the reviews make it look like a fun and exciting way to travel.  Of course, I bought a brand-new Toyota, way back in 2000, and I haven't had a lick of trouble with it in nearly eight years and 82,000 miles.  Doesn't mean I can't commiserate, considering my first car was a '71 Chevy Vega....

Oh, and here's my other mode of transport:








This is the 2008 model... mine's a 2002, with the 7-Speed Nexus, red leather seat and red leather grips.  No fenders, as well....


---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I don't plan to get a hybrid, I was just wondering how effective it really is without being biased.

-Onyx


----------



## yak (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheap and sturdy bicycle, gets it's job done fine.  My only wish is for it to have an additional top gear.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 28, 2008)

Onyx, Hybrids are not the way to go, right now I'd probably go with a gas-friendly car. they got some badass looking ones, like the 08 Tahoe, with 20+ MPG for a full-size suv...or even a 30+ Scion xD.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, stop telling me something I already know. I hate hybrids, I just wanted to do a personal no reason at all study to see if they are actually worth anything.

-Onyx


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 28, 2008)

My newest ride. I just put a down payment on it today 

http://www.oramagazine.com/pastIssues/0508-issue/050810f-no-fear-titan.html

NO FEAR edition 08 Nissan Titan!

Stock w/
custom floor mats, gauges, pedals.
6" pro com lift
Pro Com 35" mud tires
20" Chrome rims, custom made by Pro Comp with NO FEAR across the lip
Banks Exhaust
K&N Intake
Mesh Grille w/ No Fear bades, along with on the sides and rear
etc.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2008)

=/

Some day... I'm moving to Europe and getting a smart car. -__-;


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Feb 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> =/
> 
> Some day... I'm moving to Europe and getting a smart car. -__-;



I love the Smart Roadsters, never driven one but have been a passenger and they pull pretty quick! o: The only problem is that the are overpriced and rather full of plastic, its a very light vehicle.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Feb 28, 2008)

There are only 2 smarts i like the one is Smart Brabus






and Smart Diablo with Hayabusa engine ))


----------



## RallyArt (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet. Im one of the fastest here.
My current ride
2002 WRX wagon 
Mods: Lets just say a 350 hp Mustang 5.0 lost...

my old broken car still in the garage at my parents house
1990 Mitsubishi eclipse GS-T. skipped timing belt, bent valves, and possible piston damage. 

and I dont like the evo x. without the 4G63 powerplant its not an evo.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Feb 28, 2008)

RallyArt, don't be so sure, i won from ferrari into one race in the city. ^ ^ Well he was too dumb to understand that even motorcycles with 40hp got huge advantage in the traffic. But still impreza is a very nice car.


----------



## NinjaWolf (Feb 28, 2008)

someday I will get a car...someday -_-UUU


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Feb 28, 2008)

Alex the Zebra said:
			
		

> RallyArt, don't be so sure, i won from ferrari into one race in the city. ^ ^ Well he was too dumb to understand that even motorcycles with 40hp got huge advantage in the traffic. But still impreza is a very nice car.



This is a particular reason of why I dislike fast cars, anyone can buy a fancy performance car and drive it around. Atleast riding motorbikes actually requires skill and reading the road. Oh.. and are faster. o:

I'm currently riding a YBR125, doing my full licence this year. <: Hoping to purchase a Yamaha Mt-03 or FZ6 S2 and do an advanced riding programme.


----------



## Amundoryn (Feb 28, 2008)

I think that just having fancy, fast, and/or tweaked cars/bikes/etc. are a waste of resources, of course, I'm just saying this because I know jack about automotives of any kind and just use my car to go from point A to point B, enough said.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Feb 28, 2008)

XNexusDragonX, heh well i mean god damn Ferari is very very very cool ride, its really pretty and fast and everything, and i bet it is really fast car if the driver knows how to treat it. But most of time it is just golden boys who hardly knows how to drive car right.

Getting MT 03? MM Yeah damn it looks so good, but i can say if you already riden your YBR, and know how to treat accelerator MT03 would be not the best decision. I know i havent riden it, but i read few tests cause it is very good lookin bike, well as they wrote engine suck as hell, no its good time proven engine that was heart of few old enduro bikes, but it speeds up too slow, and top speed is around 140 km/h. I mean why buy motorcycle that will bore you after a month? 

I dunno if they sell them there, people here buy used bikes from Japan, anyway look for Honda CB1000, its veery nice bike! And my biggest love - Honda X4, veeery good bike, even better than V-Max.






Amundoryn, people are difrent, i am from the ones who care about each hp your vihecle have. 

Damn there are few shows on russian tv like trip through USA, from west coast to east coast, damn it is so boring, i mean THEY ARE NOT ROMANTICS! What is the pleasure to drive Ford Ranger? If I choosed vihecle... well it only could be some huge cabriolet from 70s like the one they drove in Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, or it might be a motorcycle, probably Honda Gold Wing.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 28, 2008)

That convertible El Dorado is SICK.


----------



## Azure (Feb 28, 2008)

In response to your question Jinxed, there is a thread somewhere about page 5 that details the death of my car.  To make a long story short, I blew my radiator, got it fixed, and a week later I somehow blew my brand new radiator, along with my head gasket, and now my engine fan is not working as well.  Fun times.


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to drive a 1978 Volkwagen Karmann Golf Cabriolet 1.5L for half a year, untill I broke it. It was completely rusted through, a miracle it got through checkups for that time.





(not a picture of mine, but same model and colour)

Now however, I drive a 1972 Toyota Corona Mk II 2000, a six cilinder small Japanese sports car, and I wouldn't sell it for all the money in the world.





(not a picture of mine, regular model and mine was red with a vinyl roof)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 28, 2008)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> Alex the Zebra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Driving a car also requires skill and "reading of the road"... reading traffic is a very valuable addition, as well, and one of the skills I most appreciate in my own driving.  When I'm finally able to translate to two wheels, I intend to carry my driving skills with me on the bike.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 28, 2008)

If cars took no skill to drive, then everyone would be a Formula 1 pilot.

Cars are harder to drive than bikes because you have less response time in acceleration and deceleration. Also cornering... also bumps... in fact, driving a bike is much, much easier than driving a car, and bikes are cheap little toys so wrecking an expensive one isn't nearly as bad as wrecking an average-priced car.


My car's fully restored, it's over 35 years old but it has an estimated value of roughly $5,500 currently, you can already buy a top-end second hand superbike for that money.


----------



## RallyArt (Feb 28, 2008)

Alex the Zebra said:
			
		

> RallyArt, don't be so sure, i won from ferrari into one race in the city. ^ ^ Well he was too dumb to understand that even motorcycles with 40hp got huge advantage in the traffic. But still impreza is a very nice car.



I didnt say I AM the fastest. I said I am ONE of the fastest. So Im still pretty sure.

the whole car vs. bike racing in my opinion is retarded. Unless you just happen to own a 1200hp supra or 850hp skyline. then its possible.

But given the conditions I race my wrx in your bike wouldn't stand a chance. granted the mustang was at a dragstrip. I race on gravel, dirt roads, mud, ice, snow, and in the rain.
(I hate FL no ice or snow )

But yeah If I was on a highway and I saw a harley, or crotch rocket next to me Im not going to race because yes, Unless you have an insane amount of Horsepower its pointless.

Ive banned myself from a motorcycle. Just cause I know Id kill myself or hurt myself really really really bad. Its bad enough on my 50cc pocketbike.
Took a turn at 45 hit some loose gravel and got thrown into a ditch.

No skill to drive a car are you kidding me.
Heres just a few.
What about rev matching
Heel toe
cornering as mentioned before
launching


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 28, 2008)

Both need skills, just different ones. Not driving one I would have to say motorcycles are more difficult as you have to factor in your balance and stuff?

-Onyx


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 28, 2008)

Werevixen said:
			
		

> If cars took no skill to drive, then everyone would be a Formula 1 pilot.
> 
> Cars are harder to drive than bikes because you have less response time in acceleration and deceleration. Also cornering... also bumps... in fact, driving a bike is much, much easier than driving a car, and bikes are cheap little toys so *wrecking an expensive one isn't nearly as bad as wrecking an average-priced car*.
> 
> ...



Actually, wrecking any two-wheeler is *very* bad, given a rider is part of the bike, unprotected, no seatbelt or airbag.  Wreck, and your body becomes an expendable projectile.  Hit fast and hard enough, and no amount of gear can save you.  And, no... a car is much easier to drive than a motorcycle is to ride.  If you slide a car around a corner, you can recover and go on (I've had that happen to me, so I know), secure on four wheels.  Slide around a corner on a bike, and the bike _will_ go out from under you (something I've also had happen, though luckily only on a bicycle)!  Bumps are the same... a bump or pothole shrugged off by a car can dump a bike-rider on his or her ass.  Or, worse yet, face.  Far more skill is needed to ride a motorcycle competently, compared to driving a car.  That's why motorcycles have separate licensing regs.  And why you can't legally ride a motorcycle on a car license.

Go here for some info.  I'll see if I can find other links, but the Big One I've been trying to find is so far still at large....


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 29, 2008)

when I ride I got full leather on with crash plates...although that don't help if a limb gets twisted or bent the wrong way. or if this happens.

[mod edit]: please, this was a disturbing picture to look at.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v199/DixInfernal/ownt1.jpg


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Feb 29, 2008)

Alex the Zebra said:
			
		

> Getting MT 03? MM Yeah damn it looks so good, but i can say if you already riden your YBR, and know how to treat accelerator MT03 would be not the best decision. I know i havent riden it, but i read few tests cause it is very good lookin bike, well as they wrote engine suck as hell, no its good time proven engine that was heart of few old enduro bikes, but it speeds up too slow, and top speed is around 140 km/h. I mean why buy motorcycle that will bore you after a month?



The roads here in the UK are obviously quite different from most places, lots of twisties and to be honest the general condition of some roads are a disgrace. I live in a valley, its a very hilly area and although the Mt-03 may not be the most responsive bike around I've read it does have a good bit of pull on it which would be great for around here. I'm looking at buying my very first big bike so obviously I dont want to have something with 'too much' power. 

We dont really get cruiser bikes here, thats really an American thing to be honest. :lol: Most bikes are say.. Bandits, Hornets, Fazers for sporty commuters and for superbikes there are Ducatis, Hayabusa's, Yamaha R6's and R1's and CBR600's and CBR1000's. and many other 1000cc superbikes you'd see on the track. I'm a big fan of naked-style bikes myself. <:


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Feb 29, 2008)

Werevixen said:
			
		

> My car's fully restored, it's over 35 years old but it has an estimated value of roughly $5,500 currently, you can already buy a top-end second hand superbike for that money.



In america maybe. In the Uk a second hand superbike would be around $12,000. :lol: My budget is around $9000, I could have a good choice of superbikes bikes with that, though I'm not planning on killing myself anytime soon like this guy: 

http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=4198416

PWND


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Feb 29, 2008)

Werevixen Wrote, well no, 5,500 is a price for lil old hi end tuned 400cc - 600cc sportbike. 

RallyArt, i didnt meant you to be slow. 

Driving car is simple task unless you are not going to race, then it really requires skills. 

Riding motorcycle is easy too, but it still requires more experience even in every day riding. 

XNexusDragonX, well it's your decision, i only gave my opinion. I just think you can get much better used bike for so much money that you have on it. 

Hehe, there are guys in russia who do some knight battles on bikes, they go one against other, the first who will change course is loser, winner takes girl =) They are really crazy, but they still got skills cause they race a lot too.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Feb 29, 2008)

Alex the Zebra said:
			
		

> XNexusDragonX, well it's your decision, i only gave my opinion. I just think you can get much better used bike for so much money that you have on it.



And I appreciate it! I will most likely settle on a Fazer (FZ6 S2) as it will offer me more for my money and is better for longer journeys. Only time will tell.


----------



## tigergoof (Feb 29, 2008)

Werevixen said:
			
		

> I used to drive a 1978 Volkwagen Karmann Golf Cabriolet 1.5L for half a year, untill I broke it. It was completely rusted through, a miracle it got through checkups for that time.
> 
> http://www.motorlegend.com/occasion-voiture/photos/med/volkswagen-occasion-22963-1.jpg
> (not a picture of mine, but same model and colour)



Finally some cars that i have seen, hehe i thought i was onley onw with euro car.


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 29, 2008)

Alex the Zebra said:
			
		

> Werevixen Wrote, well no, 5,500 is a price for lil old hi end tuned 400cc - 600cc sportbike.




A second-hand 650cc bike
A second-hand 1000cc bike
Another second-hand 650cc bike
Another second-hand 1000cc bike

Just four examples of higher-end bikes under $5,500. Even 1000cc bikes at as little as $4,500.

My car is a six cilinder Toyota Corona, 115 horsepower, but you have to remember it's a car below 2000lbs. as well. I tested it at trackdays, 0-100km/h(0-60mph) in 8 seconds, does 178km/h (122mph) in total, which isn't nearly close to as much as a bike, but weighs three or four times as much, has 1970s suspension, brakes, even the wheels are still original! It's fun to drive, but if you think cars are easy then drive mine- an old, compact sports car with no driving aids at all. Even everyday driving will be a challenge.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Feb 29, 2008)

Werevixen, lol i never driven car with some driving aids, cause i generaly hate new cars, the only drive aid is common on cars here is ABS. 400cc motorcycle could do 100km/h in 2.8 - 4 seconds, depends on bike. Top speed is usually limited at 180km/h but limiter could be uninstalled. 1000cc 1989 sportbike for 4.300 euro? Thats expenseive! I mean c'mon, are you trying to proove that motorcycles are cheaper so it's not valuable to sell them after? Well i just dislike such people, motorcycles are for pleasure, and if person is looking for profit and pleasure at the same time he better to fuck off.  The only reason i would want a car is that we got pretty cold winter here with ice on roads, so i would love to have pick up truck to carry mototrcycle or ATV if it will be need. Other car are so useless for me =) 

You said your 1970s car cost more than $4 000? Well i don't know about it's condition, but it better to be superior for so much money. People sell such rides here for 300$ - 500$. I know a lot of car prices cause my father is car dealer.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 29, 2008)

Alex the Zebra, I drive a 2000 Toyota Echo (see earlier post) that has no driving aids... it even has manual hand-cranks for the windows, and no electrics on the locks.  I checked, and you can get a 2008 Toyota Yaris (simply the Echo, redesigned and returned to America with its European name intact) without all the fancy stuff, just like my old Echo.  So, it is possible to buy a modern, brand-new car without anything in the way of aids, other than airbags... and those have nothing to do with aiding a person in their driving.  I like things simple like that.  I don't like machines that mess with my freedom of choice with so-called "aids".  Not that I wouldn't mind cruise-control for those long highway trips, but I can live without such luxuries.  I did own a '69 Mustang (with a 302) for eleven years, so I know whereof I speak, when it comes to driving skills and doing without!  Most fun car I've ever owned....   :cry:  (I still miss it...)


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Mar 1, 2008)

Roose Hurro, i mean i dislike new cars cause they have no charisma, they all look the same. Toyota Yaris called Toyota Vitz here, and even the cheapest one usually got abs. Anyway i just don't like cars, they are reasons of all traffic jams. Cars will never be able to compete with bikes when it comes to charisma and feeling of the road.


----------



## Oni (Mar 1, 2008)

Motorcycles are absolutely dangerous. Actually, let me rephrase that. When a person rides a motorcycle on a highway which is filled with other vehicles traveling at 55+ mph, that is dangerous situation for said person to be in.

I would feel safe on road only when riding in an Abrams tank.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Mar 1, 2008)

Oni, motorcycles are dangerous, but maybe it is one of the reasons i love them. Cars are boring. I will never exchange feeling of road and speed that gives you motorcycle on fake safeness that gives you car, on speed highway no one is absolutely safe by the way.


----------



## Oni (Mar 1, 2008)

Alex the Zebra said:
			
		

> Oni, motorcycles are dangerous..



Incorrect. The motorcycle itself does not cause harm; therefore, it is not dangerous. 

http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_/dangerous.html

adjective  

Definition: 
_1. likely to cause harm: likely to cause or result in harm or injury

2. involving risk: involving risk or difficulty _


The act of riding a motorcycle is dangerous. (likely to cause harm or injury/involves damaging risk)

The impact of a person hitting pavement at a high speed would most likely cause harm to a person. [size=xx-small](so impact which involves a human and high speeds = dangerous)[/size]  That would happen while a person rides a motorcycle.

"No one is absolutely safe" is true. Many people are at risk everyday by simply driving their vehicle.

A running saw which has no guard would be dangerous. It itself would cause harm.


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 1, 2008)

I personally think bikes are boring because they're easier to control. Sure, if you lose control you're fucked, which is only a 50/50 when it comes to cars. If you lose control in a car, don't expect to be able to recover without effort.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 1, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> Alex the Zebra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, if you've watched enough motorcycle crashes (YouTube is good for this), you'd understand that a rider, once thrown from their bike, could easily end up with their bike landing on top of them.  I already know of a lady who lost part of her foot, when it got pinned under her sliding scooter... 'course, had she been wearing proper footwear, she would still have all her toes.





			
				Werevixen said:
			
		

> I personally think bikes are boring because they're easier to control. Sure, if you lose control you're fucked, which is only a 50/50 when it comes to cars. If you lose control in a car, don't expect to be able to recover without effort.



I've lost control of my car a number of times... mostly during my '69 Mustang ownership experience.  Rear-drive, V-8 power, slick roads and touchy brakes (had to get those fixed) can make driving pretty hairy.  Proper application of opposite-lock fixed those few incidents, and kept me off the barriers (and clear of traffic).  However, had I been on a motorbike, I wouldn't be here today.  No, bikes are not easier to control... they are much easier to CRASH!  Always remember that, when you're out on two wheels.

Cars are forgiving, motorcycles are _not_...


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fara (Mar 2, 2008)

Mabyn said:
			
		

> Kick-ass black 1990 Buick LeSabre Custom.
> 
> God, that car owns, and I got it for free.
> 
> My boyfriend's baby blue 1987 Crown Victorian that I drive occaisionally is also pretty awesome.



Don't even be sarcastic about those. They're not the worst cars ever made... They're the second and third worst, after the Buick Park Avenue, and closely followed by the Lincoln Town Car in fourth. If someone had given it to me for free, I'd have walked home. If you like it, that's fine, but don't claim it to be any good. Even sarcastically.


----------



## RallyArt (Mar 2, 2008)

Fara said:
			
		

> Mabyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fara... Everybody has different taste in cars. If you've ever heard to each their own youd understand this. I like fast cars. and Id even be happy to roll a black crown vic anyday. stock or police interceptor...

My nice way of saying remove sand from vagina.

IN fact heres a nice 87...


----------



## Fara (Mar 2, 2008)

You're too eager to be offended, as most are.
I didn't say "you shouldn't like them" - I simply said that they're rubbish.


----------



## RallyArt (Mar 2, 2008)

just because you read that on some lists.... the ten worst cars book had some of the best cars in it. You simply cannot say a car is rubbish without having some sort of factual proof.


----------



## Fara (Mar 2, 2008)

Does driving them for myself count,
being a part-time journalist with special interest in motoring,
and a racing driver on the side?

If you'd like to have a nice little overt flame or personal attack about the car I drive, in some blind rage at the fact that I haven't actually said anything offensive, (on the contrary, in fact I think it shows character that you can still like something in spite of its irredeemable flaws) then go right ahead. I have a road-legal but race-tuned 3 Series BMW.


----------



## RallyArt (Mar 2, 2008)

Fara said:
			
		

> Does driving them for myself count,
> being a part-time journalist with special interest in motoring,
> and a racing driver on the side?
> 
> If you'd like to have a nice little overt flame or personal attack about the car I drive, in some blind rage at the fact that I haven't actually said anything offensive, (on the contrary, in fact I think it shows character that you can still like something in spite of its irredeemable flaws) then go right ahead. I have a road-legal but race-tuned 3 Series BMW.



Actually you did say something offenseive. Not to me but to the other person that posted there cars. What if they were not being sarcastic?  
It would be about as fair as me saying, "Typical BMW driving prick"

and just cause your a racing driver or journalists doesnt make you the Know it all resource when it comes to cars. I can name alot of journalist who are misinformed.


Have you ever turned a wrench and dont lie. I dont trust stealerships. so I wont take my car to them. If my car breaks I fix it. If it needs its regular maintenance I do it. New exhaust or intake install I do it. Im willing to bet you had someone else tune your car.

How was your car tuned? open source tune? 

I can do this all morning.

p.s. Why would I flame a german engineered sports car if I didnt flame the 1987 crown vic or 1990 buick lasabre. :roll:

It seems like your coming on here with the whole "Stupid poor people think those cars are cool puh leeze" attitude.


----------



## Fara (Mar 2, 2008)

You couldn't be more wrong. But as I said above, you're looking to be offended. Desperate to start a flamewar.

So I'm not going to take this any further.
I've expressed my opinion, and that's enough.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 2, 2008)

Fara said:
			
		

> I have a road-legal but race-tuned 3 Series BMW.



I'd like to see proof of this. What model is it? What engine? Vanos? Is it a E21, 30, 36, 46, 90, 91, 92, or 93? is it a I, cI, I S, CSL, GTI? Is it an M series? Carbon Fiber? 


I doubt you even know what the hell I'm talking about. And if you want Race-tune capability, you would of thrown that 3 out the window and with with a 6 or 7 series...





PWN. and Sex. I love this car.


----------



## Fara (Mar 2, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> I'd like to see proof of this. What model is it? What engine? Vanos? Is it a E21, 30, 36, 46, 90, 91, 92, or 93? is it a I, cI, I S, CSL, GTI? Is it an M series? Carbon Fiber?
> 
> 
> I doubt you even know what the hell I'm talking about. And if you want Race-tune capability, you would of thrown that 3 out the window and with with a 6 or 7 series...




Why does everyone want to fight with me?
I've got the standard E92 M3 (as seen on my main FA page Scraps bit)
and for racing I use an E30 which started off as a 320i SE (because I race in leather lined style)
with too many mods to list, but many of them from the Alpina and Sport Evo models.

My E30 is faster than my E92. My E92 is faster than your E64.

By all means, start a childish argument or a macho pissing contest if you like.
All I'm doing, and all I have done so far in this thread, is be completely objective, fair and honest,
that's my job as a motoring journalist,
and a silly provocation from you isn't going to change the way I work.


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 2, 2008)

Just catching up on this, I don't want to pick a side but you really come off as flaming, even if done unintentionally, Fara. Maybe you should keep the critisizing for your website/paper/magazine column perhaps?


Sometimes opinions and critisism are best left to your own mind, I personally like my Corona, but if I had to get rid of it every time I hear someone bitch about the suspension, I'd have sold it hundreds of times over by now.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 2, 2008)

Fara said:
			
		

> TehJinxedOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't pay any mind to the person who pans the 3 Series... excellent car, and I, myself, wouldn't mind a tuned-up E30.  Of course, 
I also wouldn't mind a tuned-up 2002tii or a tricked-out Datsun 510 two-door (1973 model).  Hey, my ruined dreamcar was a 1985
 Honda CRX (my little roller-skate)....





			
				Werevixen said:
			
		

> Just catching up on this, I don't want to pick a side but you really come off as flaming, even if done unintentionally, Fara.
> Maybe you should keep the critisizing for your website/paper/magazine column perhaps?
> 
> 
> ...



My mother had a Corona way back in the late 60's, early 70's...  baby/powder blue, and brand spankin' new (had to order it special). 
I never noticed any faults in its suspension.  Fab little car, far as I remember.  Besides, a few choice parts and a little tweaking could
uprate any suspension needs an old car might have (when I had my 'Stang, I drooled over many a parts catalog).  I'm just glad to hear 
about any old car being preserved and cherished by a caring owner....


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 2, 2008)

If I had an M6 Fara, I'd put it up against your 3 series, anytime, any day. 


There would be no way in hell you could catch me .

But, heres a new toy I just picked up the other day!





Raptor 700
Matches the paint and interior of my Titan.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 2, 2008)

If I had an M6 Fara, I'd put it up against your 3 series, anytime, any day. 


There would be no way in hell you could catch me .

But, heres a new toy I just picked up the other day!





Raptor 700
Matches the paint and interior of my Titan.


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 3, 2008)

How hard is it not to double post. I see it everywhere on this forum. ._.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 3, 2008)

I know. >.< Sorry about that.


Sick little Raptor though ^_^


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 3, 2008)

Currently, none. I don't even have a license yet but my family and I are talking about getting a car, either a 2003 Toyota Camry or a 2007 used Honda Fit. (The Honda Fit will be orange - making it easier to see me amongst the sea of dark Blue and White cars)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 3, 2008)

((How hard is it to not double post? Well sometimes the internet may not load a page and you click twice, so it posts twice. Like I did with this post. >.<))


----------



## RallyArt (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok now that I havent been awake for more than 24 hours I can coherently make my point. Side not when Im not tired Im also an @$$



			
				Fara said:
			
		

> I simply said that they're rubbish.



Most NORMAL people would find this offensive. Therefore YES you did say something offensive.



			
				Fara said:
			
		

> Don't even be sarcastic about those. They're not the worst cars ever made... They're the second and third worst, after the Buick Park Avenue, and closely followed by the Lincoln Town Car in fourth. If someone had given it to me for free, I'd have walked home. If you like it, that's fine, but don't claim it to be any good. Even sarcastically.



Once again offensive



			
				Fara said:
			
		

> You couldn't be more wrong. But as I said above, you're looking to be offended. Desperate to start a flamewar.
> So I'm not going to take this any further.
> I've expressed my opinion, and that's enough.



In other words when I called you out. I was correct cause you didnt answer any of the questions I had, You don't know what your talking about, and your trying to deny what you said.

Dont post your answers you probably researched now, you journalists are good at that, but your too late.



			
				Fara said:
			
		

> Does driving them for myself count,
> being a part-time journalist with special interest in motoring,
> and a racing driver on the side?
> 
> If you'd like to have a nice little overt flame or personal attack about the car I drive, in some blind rage at the fact that I haven't actually said anything offensive, (on the contrary, in fact I think it shows character that you can still like something in spite of its irredeemable flaws) then go right ahead. I have a road-legal but race-tuned 3 Series BMW.




Oh? With what organization do you race with. Ill be sure to put in a good word for you.

Im sorry but you struck a nerve. You did come on here with the whole my car is better than everyone elses attitude. I made sure to quote your direct quotes. Everyone saw it not just me. My suggestion is to get rid of your self righteous ego and leave people alone. cause one day your precious 3 series is gonna come to the starting line next to a sleeper your gonna mock and laugh at the car next to you only to be humilated all the way to the finish line by a car you thought was a p.o.s. or should I say Rubbish. 

I've seen it happen. dodge colt with a built turbo charged 4g63 swap converted to awd vs a smart@$$ in a z06. the corvette owner thought it was a normal dodge colt...

cliffnotes the corvette lost. bad.


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll stick with my Nissan 300ZX. ;] And I personally think Evo's are overrated. I've driven a few, and they're not bad cars at all.. but really overrated. Besides, AWD is boring. ;p I don't think I could ever give up RWD.. xD






I'm really picky when it comes to newer cars.. I dunno what I want next. I really want a Cayman S.. Or a nice BMW or something of the sort. >>; Not too big of a fan of the 350Z (especially since the 300ZX can beat a 350Z.. except in handling), either.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (Mar 3, 2008)

That 300ZX is a ride with charisma! We got a lot of them here.  Even i think it is a cool ride!


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 4, 2008)

Alex the Zebra said:
			
		

> That 300ZX is a ride with charisma! We got a lot of them here.  Even i think it is a cool ride!



Thanks. xb It's weird, we actually don't have many around here.. I think there's only 3 within like, 50-80 miles..  I've literally had five people think it was a Ferrari/Lambhorgini.. I dunno why. xD Haha..


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 5, 2008)

300ZX are the shit. I almost got one.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 5, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Currently, none. I don't even have a license yet but my family and I are talking about getting a car, either a 2003 Toyota Camry or a 2007 used Honda Fit. (The Honda Fit will be orange - making it easier to see me amongst the sea of dark Blue and White cars)



Both vehicles are good choices, but I'd go for the Honda Fit.  I test drove one of those, and it's on my list, if I ever look into buying another car again.  Very flexible interior, smaller footprint than a Camry (easier to park), plus, the Fit has lots of tuner parts available for it, if you want to boost your ride.  Camry has pretty much zip.  Both are very reliable, though, so you really can't go wrong with either one... however, given the age of the Camry, I'd make sure to give it a thorough going-over, to make sure it hasn't been abused.  The Fit is new enough, it shouldn't have issues... and if a dealer is involved, they should be able to document the vehicle, plus, you have the remaining waranty on the Fit, compared to the Camry (with none).  Colorwise, the Fit would definitely stand out.

Best thing?  Try them both, give them both a thorough test-drive, and see what you think.  Don't forget to check under the hood, and play with the interior... especially on the Fit.  Also, make up a list of questions for each seller, and don't be afraid to ask!





			
				RallyArt said:
			
		

> Ok now that I havent been awake for more than 24 hours I can coherently make my point. Side not when Im not tired Im also an @$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That reminds me of the Datsun 510 meet I went to, way back... drove my '69 'Stang at the time, but was looking for a more economical classic, due to rising gas prices.  Dude had a 510 there with a _Chevy 350_ stuffed under the hood!





			
				Kyoujin said:
			
		

> I'll stick with my Nissan 300ZX. ;] And I personally think Evo's are overrated. I've driven a few, and they're not bad cars at all.. but really overrated. Besides, AWD is boring. ;p I don't think I could ever give up RWD.. xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've driven a Boxter S... very, very nice, but I prefer a solid roof over my head, so the Cayman has a definite interest, even though there's no way I'd ever be able to afford one (unless one was given to me).  Problem is, we have so many choices, at all "reasonable" price levels, it can be a bugger to decide.  I'd check out not just the German brands, but the Swedish (Volvo, Saab) and the Japanese (Acura, Lexus and the like).  From the models and brands you mention, I take it you have a pretty hefty budget, and therefore a far more difficult situation.  I know if I had 30-40-50 thou or more to drop, I'd really have to do my homework, to narrow the choices down to a final few!

Nice Z, by the way....


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Calhanthirs (Mar 6, 2008)

A four-door Dostoyevsky. A rather heavy vehicle with a lot of character but it seems to have troubles really getting anywhere.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 6, 2008)

Calhanthirs said:
			
		

> A four-door Dostoyevsky. A rather heavy vehicle with a lot of character but it seems to have troubles really getting anywhere.



_*hurk*_... :roll:

Very funny, but I wonder how many here get the joke....


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Mar 6, 2008)

I WANT A MONKEY BIKE O:

Broombroom! :mrgreen:


----------



## sage_mines (Mar 6, 2008)

I ride the loser cruiser and the trolley. God, I hate the San Diego Metro System. >.<


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 6, 2008)

i'm running a 2008 Scion tC custom... if you wanna see it, it on my myspace. I stil have alot i need to do to it. $20,000 wishlist...ouch.


http://www.myspace.com/zenryu


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 7, 2008)

Zenryu, thats nothing, I had almost 100,000 in that Civic I had...

STILL IN THE HOLE FROM THAT DAMN IMPORT.


----------



## RallyArt (Mar 7, 2008)

ZenryuDoC said:
			
		

> i'm running a 2008 Scion tC custom... if you wanna see it, it on my myspace. I stil have alot i need to do to it. $20,000 wishlist...ouch.
> 
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/zenryu



Your biggest improvements will be seen from an Intake and FULL exhaust. Do not waist money on a catback. You need a full exhaust.
Intake.
If it rains, or floods alot where you are DO NOT get a cold air intake. Reason being in a cold air intake sits close to the ground. if you drive through a deep enough puddle you WILL suck water into your engine and hydrolock it.

Should this happen DO NOT TRY TO START THE CAR AFTER IT DIES THIS COULD LEAD TO A BENT ROD and your engine will be even worse than it was before... one word. REBUILD. 

Instead simply get out call a tow truck and tow it to your garage.
Once its at your garage remove your spark plugs get in the car and try to start it. stand back because it will shoot most of the water out of the block like a water gun. replace your plugs and change your oil. Your car will run crappy until the rest of the water is burned out of the block.

I would just go with a short ram intake and get a heat sheild to go around it. Its nearly impossible to hydrolock your engine with a SRI. unless you drive your car into a pond on a daily bases. THen Id recommend a snorkel...



			
				TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> Zenryu, thats nothing, I had almost 100,000 in that Civic I had...
> 
> STILL IN THE HOLE FROM THAT DAMN IMPORT.



Holy crap. what did you have done to it? I hope it looked something like this when you where done...





... and whoever said AWD is boring. Get in the passenger seat of my WRX. I will scare the crap out of you. especially in snow lol


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 7, 2008)

RallyArt said:
			
		

> If it rains, or floods alot where you are DO NOT get a cold air intake. Reason being in a cold air intake sits close to the ground. if you drive through a deep enough puddle you WILL suck water into your engine and hydrolock it.



Actually, I know AEM makes one of these, maybe K&N does, not sure. They have a water bypass valve that goes onto you CAI  between the 2 pipes, so water can escape, but you still get optimum performance without worrying about getting water into your engine.

I KNOW K&N makes water-trapping socks that go onto the air filter itself, but I am not sure on how well these work, I'd go for the Bypass valve.




			
				TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> Zenryu, thats nothing, I had almost 100,000 in that Civic I had...
> 
> STILL IN THE HOLE FROM THAT DAMN IMPORT.



Holy crap. what did you have done to it? I hope it looked something like this when you where done...





... and whoever said AWD is boring. Get in the passenger seat of my WRX. I will scare the crap out of you. especially in snow lol
[/quote]

1996 Honda Civic SI:
ENGINE/TRANS/SUSPENSION
b16A1 Motor swap
six speed transmission with short throw
HKS T51R KAI - 800 PS Output
HKS Boost Controller/turbo timer
A'pexi VFAC2
HKS coilovers
HKS Carbon Ti Muffler with custom Turbo-back exhaust
Custom made split dual air intakes w/ K&N air filters
Spearco Intercooler
HKS Intercooler piping
Turbonetics blow off valve
Turbonetics wastegate (8lb. spring)
 Jg 72mm throttle body
Skunk 2 intake manifold
Zex street cam
 Ferrea titanium retainers
3 angle valve job
Head shaved 20/1000s
Cylinders bored 20 over/11 to 1 compression
Oversized JE forged flattop pistons
Balanced and blueprinted block
Lightened crank
Eagle h rods
Block guard
DC 4to1 ceramic headers
 Full port and polish/act six puck sprung clutch set
Act 8lb race flywheel/aem hiflow fuel rail
AEM adjustable fuel pressure regulator
Walbro fuel pump
Nology spark plug wires
NGK iridium plugs
Chipped ecu w/graduated time retarding for N2O
NOS 250 shot wet nitrous setup

EXTERIOR:
Wings West big mouth body kit
JDM SI Tailights (smoked)
1 piece clear headlights
 Smoked side markers
Shaved antenna and trunk keyhole
HOK Metallic Black w/ HOK Pearlesent purple/blue/green ghost flames on on hood and fenders
5% tint all the way around

WHEELS AND TIRES:
Giovanna G-Racing black wheels with Fuzion Z rubber (18")

INTERIOR:
 Full tweed w/embossed graphics
dash/air vents/ doors/ console all smoothed, fibreglassed and painted to match flames
Corbeau racing seats
 Skunk2 weighted shift knob
Momo pedals
Carbon fiber floor mats
Isotta steering wheel w/momo adapter
Autometer 6" tachometer w/shift light

NOISE:
Alpine Type-S component speakers
Kenwood flipout Touch screen
 Sony playstion2
7" wide screen TVs in each seat
Clifford matrix2 alarm and remote start
Kicker 2000.1 amps (3)
Kicker Solo-X 15" Subwoofers in custom tween box in trunk (also housed both NOS tanks.)


....need I say more? x.x


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 7, 2008)

i said my wishlist is $20,000. That doesn't say how much is all ready in it. Thanks, RallyArt, for the info. BTW K&N does have a water bypass valve because that's actually what i'm running in it. BTW this tC is one of the few with a Twin Turbo system. If anyone wants to know where I get my car done, go to this website:

Titan Motorsports: http://www.titanmotorsports.com

They are extremely reliable. My car actually gets done there since i live in Florida (even i'm Iraq right now...phsst). They also ship parts so don't worry. They usually have sales going on for certain parts.


----------



## RallyArt (Mar 7, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> RallyArt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1996 Honda Civic SI:
ENGINE/TRANS/SUSPENSION
b16A1 Motor swap
six speed transmission with short throw
HKS T51R KAI - 800 PS Output
HKS Boost Controller/turbo timer
A'pexi VFAC2
HKS coilovers
HKS Carbon Ti Muffler with custom Turbo-back exhaust
Custom made split dual air intakes w/ K&N air filters
Spearco Intercooler
HKS Intercooler piping
Turbonetics blow off valve
Turbonetics wastegate (8lb. spring)
 Jg 72mm throttle body
Skunk 2 intake manifold
Zex street cam
 Ferrea titanium retainers
3 angle valve job
Head shaved 20/1000s
Cylinders bored 20 over/11 to 1 compression
Oversized JE forged flattop pistons
Balanced and blueprinted block
Lightened crank
Eagle h rods
Block guard
DC 4to1 ceramic headers
 Full port and polish/act six puck sprung clutch set
Act 8lb race flywheel/aem hiflow fuel rail
AEM adjustable fuel pressure regulator
Walbro fuel pump
Nology spark plug wires
NGK iridium plugs
Chipped ecu w/graduated time retarding for N2O
NOS 250 shot wet nitrous setup

EXTERIOR:
Wings West big mouth body kit
JDM SI Tailights (smoked)
1 piece clear headlights
 Smoked side markers
Shaved antenna and trunk keyhole
HOK Metallic Black w/ HOK Pearlesent purple/blue/green ghost flames on on hood and fenders
5% tint all the way around

WHEELS AND TIRES:
Giovanna G-Racing black wheels with Fuzion Z rubber (18")

INTERIOR:
 Full tweed w/embossed graphics
dash/air vents/ doors/ console all smoothed, fibreglassed and painted to match flames
Corbeau racing seats
 Skunk2 weighted shift knob
Momo pedals
Carbon fiber floor mats
Isotta steering wheel w/momo adapter
Autometer 6" tachometer w/shift light

NOISE:
Alpine Type-S component speakers
Kenwood flipout Touch screen
 Sony playstion2
7" wide screen TVs in each seat
Clifford matrix2 alarm and remote start
Kicker 2000.1 amps (3)
Kicker Solo-X 15" Subwoofers in custom tween box in trunk (also housed both NOS tanks.)


....need I say more? x.x
[/quote]

0.o rallyart is now slow. see I can be a humble slow poke lol:lol:



			
				ZenryuDoC said:
			
		

> i said my wishlist is $20,000. That doesn't say how much is all ready in it. Thanks, RallyArt, for the info. BTW K&N does have a water bypass valve because that's actually what i'm running in it. BTW this tC is one of the few with a Twin Turbo system. If anyone wants to know where I get my car done, go to this website:
> 
> Titan Motorsports: http://www.titanmotorsports.com
> 
> They are extremely reliable. My car actually gets done there since i live in Florida (even i'm Iraq right now...phsst). They also ship parts so don't worry. They usually have sales going on for certain parts.



Iwakistan sucks. I've been there twice in my first year and about to go again later this year. It pays the bills, and for car parts, and for nice furniture, and for cool guns, and for pretty ladies at the bar... er... uh... 

If you turbocharge / supercharge your car that valve would be useless and you'll have to go with a short ram Im in FL too. the weather sucks for CAI.:cry:


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 7, 2008)

^Took that yesterday.

CAR:
2002 VW Passat 1.8L Turbo

MODS:
APR Programming (214hp, 247lb/ft, 16psi)
V-Maxx Coilovers
Flik Arctics 18x8.5
Falken Ziex 912 235/40ZR18
K&N Air Filter
Audi 225hp Diverter Valve
Euroswitch
5300k HID Headlights
Hoen Xenonmatch Foglights
Euro Orange City Lights
Tinted Tail Lights
FUNK Button
Debadged
Shorty Antenna
Kamei Upper Eyelids
M3 Style Lip Spoiler
White Interior LED Lighting
CCFL Cathode Trunk Lighting
Chrome Sunroof Accent
NB Sunglasses Holder
Fusion 6.5" Component Speakers
Baja 700w Mono Amplifier
Kicker 12" VR Comp Subwoofer
Custom MDF Sub Box
Lots of Zaino Show car polish

That is my Euro bish. 8)


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 7, 2008)

RallyArt said:
			
		

> ... and whoever said AWD is boring. Get in the passenger seat of my WRX. I will scare the crap out of you. especially in snow lol



lol. I have plenty of fun in my Z32 in the snow and gravel all the time. ;p The difference between AWD and RWD in the snow? AWD wouldn't be as scary because it's pretty hard to screw up in one of those. As my friends call it, AWD is a RWD car with training wheels on it. xD


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 7, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> I've driven a Boxter S... very, very nice, but I prefer a solid roof over my head, so the Cayman has a definite interest, even though there's no way I'd ever be able to afford one (unless one was given to me).  Problem is, we have so many choices, at all "reasonable" price levels, it can be a bugger to decide.  I'd check out not just the German brands, but the Swedish (Volvo, Saab) and the Japanese (Acura, Lexus and the like).  From the models and brands you mention, I take it you have a pretty hefty budget, and therefore a far more difficult situation.  I know if I had 30-40-50 thou or more to drop, I'd really have to do my homework, to narrow the choices down to a final few!
> 
> Nice Z, by the way....



Thanks. ;] And yeah, I don't really like convertables and such. Hell, the T-tops on my car used to scare me.. haha. But I dunno what I'm doing right now, supposed to be going into the Marines so I won't need a car during that time.. lol.

Also thinking about just getting rid of the car and buying an R6.. kinda want a bike to save gas and storage. xD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds to me like you need one of these:







Vespa GTS 250ie...


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 8, 2008)

Why is everyone into Mopeds? I don't get it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 8, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> Why is everyone into Mopeds? I don't get it.



Mopeds have pedals... _motorscooters_ don't.  The Vespa GTS has a 250cc, fuel-injected engine, and a top speed pushing 80+mph, with fuel economy averaging 70+mpg...

... no, it is not a bicycle with a motor!


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 8, 2008)

^ What happens when it rains? :lol:

I'd be fine with a nice TDI from VW if I was going for mileage. My current car serves me well enough, though, with a maximum of 35MPG... at 90mph.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 8, 2008)

I still didn't see all the hype until FLCL started. 

At least from the early 90's when the Mod Skinheads were putt-putting around on throwbacks.


----------



## LabbeDog (Mar 8, 2008)

Driving around in my BMW e46 touring


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 8, 2008)

I've got a truck, a 1500, it destroys gasoline. Destroys.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 8, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> I still didn't see all the hype *until FLCL started*.
> 
> At least from the early 90's when the Mod Skinheads were putt-putting around on throwbacks.



FLCL...?  I want a Vespa just like that, fast and able to travel the universe....   :twisted:  Wouldn't be a bad thing if it also had a pretty girl attached to it.   :wink:


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 9, 2008)

I got a Titan 08 No Fear Edition.
It destroys gas aswell.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 9, 2008)

^Those things are badass. I <3 V8's too.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 9, 2008)

V8's are the shit, but hell I wish I had gotten a diesel car...and find a gas station that has BioDiesel in it.

my dream, a 1,000+HP HYBRID O_O!
The CCXR will take you to an entirely new level of performance. It is a derivative of the CCX, with a highly modified engine that can run on E85 and E100 Biofuel as well as normal 98 octane petrol (Europe). When run on regular petrol, the 4.7 litre twin-supercharged Koenigsegg engine delivers 806 Bhp, but this figure rises to an astonishing 1018 Bhp when the car is run on E85 Biofuel.

The CCXR is the first green supercar in the world and thereby sets a great example for others to follow. Since the ethanol in E85 fuel has a much higher octane rating and internal cooling capacity, the engine can run with higher compression, boost pressure and more spark advance compared to the normal petrol-fuelled CCX, whilst still maintaining the same exhaust temperature.





And they come in a Versace speical edition, no paint over the carbon fiber hull, with a maroon-colored lip kit, and speical edition versace wheels...niiice.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 9, 2008)

I'd honestly like this a lot:

http://jalopnik.com/363320/audi-r8-v12-tdi-le-mans-revealed-for-geneva

Audi R8 V12 TDI
Also, its wheels will fit my car. =D


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 9, 2008)

This is the hybrid I'd be most interested in....


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Mar 9, 2008)

only vehicle i have right now is my 1975 dodge d200 crewcab she,s rough right now but eventually i plan on fixxing her up , she runs great just needs to have a the floor on the front passenger side replaced  and the body cleaned up and painted


----------



## Calhanthirs (Mar 9, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> Calhanthirs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Well, at least one did.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 9, 2008)

I love the Audi R8, aka the Audi LeMans concept. Audi has always been one of my favorite car makers, I'm a big euro fan.

The Aptera....120MPG? WTF.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 9, 2008)

^ HUGE Euro fan here. I ran with a "regular" R8 on our local highway not too long ago, took a picture of him in my mirror at 120mph before he blew by me... :lol:


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 9, 2008)

I wish I could have an R8, but I never will, lol


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 9, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> I love the Audi R8, aka the Audi LeMans concept. Audi has always been one of my favorite car makers, I'm a big euro fan.
> 
> The Aptera....120MPG? WTF.



Watch the video, go through the site and read the info... sounds like the perfect vehicle for the modern world, to me.  It's exactly the style of hybrid I've had in mind for years.  Oh, and if you're wondering about the fuel milage?... it states in the video that the whole car has as much aero drag as JUST THE WINDSHIELD WIPERS on a normal vehicle.

I also like the R8... unfortunately, just like the Bugatti Veyron, there ain't no way I can afford it!


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 9, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> I wish I could have an R8, but I never will, lol



If I can find one in 5 years, I'll have to tell you all about it. =P


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 9, 2008)

I know that windshield wipers thing is pure genius, and it does sound perfect, but I go for looks just as much as economy or performance, so if they had one that looked badass, went fast a fuck, and still had 210 mpg, I'd so buy it


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 9, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> I know that windshield wipers thing is pure genius, and it does sound perfect, but I go for looks just as much as economy or performance, so if they had one that looked badass, went fast a fuck, and still had 210 mpg, I'd so buy it



Hey, you're talkin' to a guy who's first car was a Chevy Vega... all I want in a vehicle is economy and reliablility, which is why I presently own my Echo.  Don't give a fig what it looks like, so long as it does what I want it to do, without breaking.  Still, I understand where you're comin' from....


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 9, 2008)

I got a 74 Vega with a 350 in it. bwahahaha.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 9, 2008)

^ AWESOME

Ugh, V8's. I love riding in my friend's C6 Z51 Vette, so much powah!


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 9, 2008)

If I could, I'd so put a 472 big block caddy in it....
biggest big block I can find!


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 10, 2008)

That would be beastly....

Stroke the crap out of it. Raw torque. *nom*


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Mar 10, 2008)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> Also thinking about just getting rid of the car and buying an R6.. kinda want a bike to save gas and storage. xD



I'm not a big fan of supersports due to the riding position, but if I did have one, it would probably be the newer shape R6! :3 I think its a very, very pretty bike. I was also looking at the new CBR600RR in my local dealer. I think those are the only two I actually like enough to want to own them.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 10, 2008)

The new R6 is a great bike, I test rode one. awesome response, great power.

the R1 is even better...o_o a beast.


----------



## Alpinewolf (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't own any cars right now, so I just roll around in one of the company's cars ^_^


----------



## ZentratheFox (Apr 6, 2008)

^ Free > all

Updated pic of mine:


----------



## Alpinewolf (Apr 7, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:
			
		

> ^ Free > all



Only catch is, I have to pay for gas, and upkeep. One of these days I'll finally purchase it, but nobody really seems to care ATM XD My old vehicle was this. I did actually own it. Lol


----------



## valkura (Jul 5, 2008)

NECRO.

My daily driver:
Google image:





The real thing (now complete with a hood, lol):




See various stages of us doing major work on it

The car I have driven far more than any 17 year old should... it's my Dad's, and he pretty much lets me drive it whenever he can't (mostly when he needs to take the other car to haul shit).








More pics


----------



## Greyscale (Jul 5, 2008)

1993 Nissan Pathfinder. 3.0litre V6, 153HP, 182ft/lbf. 31" Maxxis Bighorn M/Ts. Kenwood deck, Infinity speakers.

Oh, and it gets about 15mpg....


----------



## Erro (Jul 5, 2008)

It's a bit banged up now from the wreck, but this is from when I first bought it

1992 Dodge Stealth ES, 3.0L V6.


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 5, 2008)

*tigergoof,* I dig your ride.

My first car (for a short amount of time) was an 87 monte carlo ss. Technically it was my father's so after I bought my first car (for $800, heh) I gave it back to him.

The monte is just like this except minus the pinstripe:





My current ride looks exactly like this:





It's a 95 Ford Taurus GL.

As for my dream vehicle, well, I would like a vespa and a convertible super beetle.


----------



## Data_stalker (Jul 5, 2008)

Holy dead thread! I started this one way back. o.o


----------



## VomitBucket (Jul 5, 2008)

I drive my mom's car =D lol *not actual picture of the car*

and I'm looking to get this


----------



## Lost (Jul 5, 2008)

My families 99 Mercury Cougar... broke down after AC08 45 mins from home
I LOVE THIS CAR!!!!  Forget the horse you rode in on I have a Cougar!!


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 5, 2008)

I've got a dark green 2000 Dodge Neon that I affectionately call the 'Gruntmobile'. I'm not all that proud of it, but it gets me from A to B.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't have a car right now, I was supposed to be given a 96' ford esscort station wagon.

But the car I'm actualy looking at getting is a Volvo 240DL, I don't care for all these newer cars, personaly I think newer cars are just ugly plastic trash bins with a motor thrown in.

I'm riping out the dashboard and most of the interior and replacing it with a metal frame and wood panels, airplane inspired guages and an entire reworking of the electronics. I'm converting every switch into an aircraft toggle or momentary button.
The only thing thats going to look like a modern car is the sound system. I'm even putting fighter plane style 4 point harnesses in, 4 of them so I can drive friends around.

I may rip out the motor and replace it with something like a V6, or get an old inline 6 to keep with the airplane theme. It sounds like alot of work, but considering how much lighter the car will be with a minimized dashboard, I could spend the weight savings on a bigger engine. It definately has the room for a larger engine.


----------



## Data_stalker (Jul 5, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Oooh... mitsubishi 3000GT... if it's the twin turbo one, that's awesome :Q



Mitsu made a few decent cars back in the DSM days....


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 6, 2008)

First car was a 1986 Chevy Nova.

Current car is a 2000 VW Jetta.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 6, 2008)

Current car is a well-maintained Toyota corona T90 ( 1972 ) which I bought with a Nissan Silvia S12 ( 1988 ) SOHC V6 already planted into it.


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 6, 2008)

My first car was a Honda CRX 1,6 ESi VTEC but I don't have a new car at the moment. My dream would be a Shelby Mustang GT500 E Eleanor


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 6, 2008)

Cornelius said:


> My first car was a Honda CRX 1,6 ESi VTEC but I don't have a new car at the moment. My dream would be a Shelby Mustang GT500 E Eleanor



Jesus Christ! A Del Sol!


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 6, 2008)

Too bad it's now in car heaven, because I crashed it into the rear of a rather solid VW. 
VW: Almost no damage
CRX: Left front side, including the wheel case totally dented and the car body was "twisted"
The repair would have cost me almost as much as the car itself, so I let it go.

But they've got a Black Beauty at our local Honda retailer now, maybe I gonna buy it...

http://www.autoscout24.ch/as24web/CustomDetail.aspx?wl=1&lng=ger&id=5126683&cuid=63862#


----------



## VomitBucket (Jul 6, 2008)

Cornelius said:


> My first car was a Honda CRX 1,6 ESi VTEC but I don't have a new car at the moment. My dream would be a Shelby Mustang GT500 E Eleanor



Lol a few days ago, I was driving with a friend *he had a 94' Honda Prelude* and some guy driving a Del Sol decided to race us. We won surprisingly lol


----------



## Sieneko (Jul 6, 2008)

Heh, my first car was an '88 Honda CRX Si. It got totaled when someone smacked into the back of it. RIP awesome little car.





Now I own this '99 Volkswagen Cabrio. This one got rear-ended as well, but unlike the CRX the repairs were less than the car was worth. Whew! I've got some bad luck with rear-end collisions.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 6, 2008)

and all the furs with Crapy cars a now to embarrassed to post here.... i know one who drives a honda civic that has  front   and rear end damage  and  cant really a ford anything else  .... me on the other hand i dont drive any more... becuase i use to crash things


----------



## sikdrift (Jul 6, 2008)

My daily car (2008 Mitsubishi Lancer) and my little furry drifter. Don't really have to money to get it fixed up since I am in school.


----------



## valkura (Jul 6, 2008)

sikdrift said:


> 2008 Mitsubishi Lancer



D:

...

D:

WANT.  I envy you a bit.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 6, 2008)

Cornelius said:


> My first car was a Honda CRX 1,6 ESi VTEC but I don't have a new car at the moment. My dream would be a Shelby Mustang GT500 E Eleanor



As others have noted, it's actually a del Sol, not a CRX... though I do believe it was based on the CRX chassis.  Test drove one of those way back when.  Very nice....




sikdrift said:


> My daily car (2008 Mitsubishi Lancer) and my little furry drifter. Don't really have the money to get it fixed up since I am in school.



Also drove one of these, a number of years back... also very nice.


This, however, is my Dream Car...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 6, 2008)

OoO I drive a 2004 Hyundai Accent.  I call him robo.


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 6, 2008)

Data_stalker said:


> Mitsu made a few decent cars back in the DSM days....


 
My hubbie has one of those. However they made really bad transmissions. His is shot again. After he spent $2,000 ti have it fixed. D: Now its been just sitting, he wants to fix it himself, but he isn't doing anything about it. -_- ...


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 6, 2008)

Lets see... the only pictures I have right now are two out of the three cars I've actually had. XD

The first one shows what happens when it's a 1990 Dodge Shadow vs. a mini van. XD






And this one is the car that I use for personal use as well as roadside assist.


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 6, 2008)

Ohhh~ You should see what happened to robo when a stupid cowhead ran a redlight and hit me at the tail end. D:


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 6, 2008)

EmpusaVampirebat said:


> Ohhh~ You should see what happened to robo when a stupid cowhead ran a redlight and hit me at the tail end. D:



Could only imaging. I get hit by a minivan in the Shadow and it hit me hard enough to tear a hole in the passenger side door, and rip the passenger seat from the frame of the vehicle.

It was scary for me because I had three of my friends in the car at the time. Happy to report, no injuries except for a small cut on an arm from the glass. XD


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 6, 2008)

That happen to him in my old car. I was going through a light when a minivan full of kids turned infront of me.  None of us got hurt either. In robo, when the chick hit me, it spun me out and I hit another car and it broke out my back window and crunched my trunk in. They had to put on a new backend on my car. I have pictures.


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 7, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> As others have noted, it's actually a del Sol, not a CRX... though I do believe it was based on the CRX chassis.  Test drove on of those way back when.  Very nice....



It's the successor model of the early CR-X and it's still called a CR-X at all the Honda retailers I know.


----------



## MauEvig (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have a picture handy but I've got a 2000 chevi metro, green. and it's kind of rusted out a bit...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 7, 2008)

Cornelius said:


> It's the successor model of the early CR-X and it's still called a CR-X at all the Honda retailers I know.



It's most likely the del Sol retained the CRX moniker (Civic "CR-X" del Sol?) outside the US, so that could be the confusion....

Still a neat little vehicle, whatever name-tag it carries.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Waffle (Jul 7, 2008)

In no order.

1990 Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX, mostly stock.  (daily driver #1), Currently minus the windshield sticker.





1959 VW Baja Bug, current project car.





1994 Toyota Supra TT, straight line car.  Single Turbo (GT42), AEM stand alone, enough to make you smile when you've had a bad day.





2008 Smart Fortwo, when I don't feel like wasting a lot of gas (daily driver #2)





2000 Ford Mustang, Corner Carver.


----------



## Waffle (Jul 7, 2008)

RallyArt said:


> 1996 Honda Civic SI:
> ENGINE/TRANS/SUSPENSION
> b16A1 Motor swap
> six speed transmission with short throw
> ...




Just quoting for future reference, but hell yes I want some more info.  

*First off, in your first quote:*
HKS T51R KAI - 800 PS Output
 DC 4to1 ceramic headers

Didn't realize that civics had more than one header.  Plus, where's the turbo at when you had a long tube DC header on?  You can't have them both.

*2nd:*
1996 Civic SI you say?
That's funny, you quoted 1996 but there was no civic SI made between 1996-1998, anything 1995 and older SI was a hatchback by the way.

*3rd:*
Chipped ecu w/graduated time retarding for N2O
NOS 250 shot wet nitrous setup

Oh my ass.  250 wet shot would be at least a dual stage shot which on a civic, I have never seen anybody run that large of a shot without a progressive controller, let alone you should be running direct port if you're going THAT large on a 4 cylinder.  I'm sure if you're going to list " Carbon fiber floor mats" you wouldn't have neglected to mention this.

*4th:*
Chipped ecu w/graduated time retarding for N2O
NOS 250 shot wet nitrous setup

I need to address this twice.  With this extensive list of modifications, turbo, huge nitrous shot, you will NOT be running just a chipped ECU.  You would be running full stand alone with EXTENSIVE tuning to the system.

*5th:*
Cylinders bored 20 over/11 to 1 compression
Oversized JE forged flattop pistons

I've installed my fair share of JE pistons into B series engines, first off, that is NOT a flat top piston, that is dome style 2618 forged piston that is run on engines that are not turbocharged because the compression ratio is far too high to be efficient.

*6th:*
b16A1 Motor swap
six speed transmission with short throw

Go ahead and explain the logistics of mating a 6spd tranny to a B16, that and what transmission is it?


I can keep going, I mean there is so much stupid stuff that you've listed which contradicts itself; it's just flat out insane.  Go ahead and prove me wrong, if you do I will apologize and move on my marry little way.  But you and I both know that's not going to happen, now is it?  



TehJinxedOne said:


> What kind of cars do you drive? Here are my past vehicles.
> 
> #1
> 1996 Honda Civic Si.
> ...



I wanna know what it is with you kids and these "96 Civic SIs"



Data_stalker said:


> Mitsu made a few decent cars back in the DSM days....



I calling you out as well, DSM and decent don't belong in the same sentence!


----------



## Keowolf (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have anything special, just a 1999 Grand Prix GT:






The stripes (which have been erased by now) aren't permanent. I think it's fun to place different designs or words on it, with removable spray paint, and start over again when I have a better idea, haha.


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 7, 2008)

here we go... most of you won't recognize my rides, but there.
all are european/german Fords from the early 70's and may lightning struck my neighbour if you guys ever catch me driving anything newer than '85. 

(in no order)
Consul (Granada) MK1, '72, 1.7 V4 75HP






Taunus Mk1, '72, 1.6 OHC straight four, 72HP  (or Cortina MK3 to UK furs)





Taunus Mk1, '74, 1.6 OHC straight four 72 HP






The consul has a restored pre-used engine now, but still needs body work. I'm just too broke to see to it, so it's currently not registered.
The Taunus cars have only minor mods, like '81 Taunus Mk3 V6 station wagon stabilizer bars (gives a huge difference to the suspension; the originals were like twigs or something) and Sierra '84 res. '85 lead-free cylinder heads.
this is important since german gas stations do not carry leaded fuel anymore since early nienties, and some engines like the OHC and V4/V6 do not take lightly on it. so, either use replacement fluid, or lead-free cylinder heads.

I do most services and repairs myself. it can get tiresome at best, since old machines need constant maintenance, but since I can't afford anything else, and am a pro automechanic (although I am not working as one anymore) I can do it. and honestly, I wouldn't want it any way else...
the cars above are car#6,7 and 8. I have photos of the others, but not online. 

I remember a question from a couple pages back. yes, the rx7 and rx 8 all had/have rotary wankel engines, while the rx8 engine is all-new. or rather, developed to a new height, easier on gas, reliable, but essentially the same. Mazda also had a intermediate (US furs read: compact) sedan named rx5, which also came with that engine.
many manufacturers experimented with this concept, aside NSU/Audi, there also was Mercedes (C111/311), Citroen (GS Birotor) and even a motorbike from Hercules.

and, TehJinxedOne, it's hard to bleieve you actually own all the cars you claim to have, except most of them stand behind the house or something. but if you look for a V8 with displacement beyond good and evil, Chevrolet had a heavy truck gasoline engine, a V8 with more than 13 litres of displacement. if that doesn't rip every car apart, I don't know what will.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 7, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Current car is a well-maintained Toyota corona T90 ( 1972 ) which I bought with a Nissan Silvia S12 ( 1988 ) SOHC V6 already planted into it.




Update, I forgot to put a picture with it. This isn't mine, but it's a T90 alright.


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 7, 2008)

oy! those are a rarity, even within japan... I have seen a guy who dragged a Mitsubishi Celeste out of a forest, and restaurated it. since nobody had any replacement body parts he had to make them himself, or modify slightly similar (close, but just close) pieces, and the result looks perfect. best is, that car is so rare in germany most mistu dealers shrugged helplessly at mentioning the car's name.


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 7, 2008)

Waffle said:


> 1994 Toyota Supra TT, straight line car.  Single Turbo (GT42), AEM stand alone, enough to make you smile when you've had a bad day.



Bloody hell, never seen this model before... I need money...  



Roose Hurro said:


> It's most likely the del Sol retained the CRX moniker (Civic "CR-X" del Sol?) outside the US, so that could be the confusion....
> 
> Still a neat little vehicle, whatever name-tag it carries.



Yup, but I should have taken a car with less power as a starter. I wasted that beauty...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 7, 2008)

This was my first car, though mine was a faded green with a '74 GT engine and seats...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jack (Jul 7, 2008)

when I prove myself a good driver my uncle is giving me his, mint condition corvette stingray. the image below looks exactly like the one I am getting.
View attachment 5267


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 7, 2008)

Jack said:


> when I prove myself a good driver my uncle is giving me his, mint condition corvette stingray. the image below looks exactly like the one I am getting.
> View attachment 5267



Now that's a beauty. I'm sure you're happy that you could get this one 

I'm still looking around for that TOYOTA Supra 3.0i TwinTurbo Cabrio. But, what the hell... has this thing collector's value or something, cause I don't pay around 35'000$ for a 1993 model, that has over 140'000km on it's shoulders... that car's value would be around 8'000$.... I even saw one from 1996 with a total value of 100'000$ and it's even a standard model, with no pimping....


----------



## Waffle (Jul 7, 2008)

Jack said:


> when I prove myself a good driver my uncle is giving me his, mint condition corvette stingray. the image below looks exactly like the one I am getting.



Sweet deal, which engine does it have?  Auto or Manual?



Cornelius said:


> I'm still looking around for that TOYOTA Supra 3.0i TwinTurbo Cabrio. But, what the hell... has this thing collector's value or something, cause I don't pay around 35'000$ for a 1993 model, that has over 140'000km on it's shoulders... that car's value would be around 8'000$.... I even saw one from 1996 with a total value of 100'000$ and it's even a standard model, with no pimping....



You're looking in the wrong place if somebody wants $100k for a 1996.  But even then, you're going to be in the ballpark of 25-35k for a 93 Turbo model.  I agree the price is high for them, but what you get in return is quite the setup.  An engine that will hold 700+whp after 100k miles and still daily drive, a 6spd tranny that will hold more than the engine, a rear end that is no laughing matter.  The Suspension on a stock one will hold its own on a road race course, the sound of the exhaust is like no other car I have ever heard.

Expensive yes, but are they really worth it depends on what the person is looking for.  If you want a fun car, there is no way you will be disappointed.  Every car has its faults, and when you get into a car like this, its biggest fault is going to be the price to buy it, the price to keep up on it, and the price to modify it.  I really do recommend buying one if you can afford it; that is if you're buying a car to enjoy.  I wouldn't buy one to simply race because the engine is too small and you rely on the turbo far too much.


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 7, 2008)

I wanna buy one of these some day soon! XD


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 7, 2008)

Waffle said:


> You're looking in the wrong place if somebody wants $100k for a 1996.  But even then, you're going to be in the ballpark of 25-35k for a 93 Turbo model.  I agree the price is high for them, but what you get in return is quite the setup.  An engine that will hold 700+whp after 100k miles and still daily drive, a 6spd tranny that will hold more than the engine, a rear end that is no laughing matter.  The Suspension on a stock one will hold its own on a road race course, the sound of the exhaust is like no other car I have ever heard.
> 
> Expensive yes, but are they really worth it depends on what the person is looking for.  If you want a fun car, there is no way you will be disappointed.  Every car has its faults, and when you get into a car like this, its biggest fault is going to be the price to buy it, the price to keep up on it, and the price to modify it.  I really do recommend buying one if you can afford it; that is if you're buying a car to enjoy.  I wouldn't buy one to simply race because the engine is too small and you rely on the turbo far too much.



Well, it's an automatic. So racing would be a bit strange, even with it's 330 PS. It's more or less a fun car for the weekend, because I live pretty close to my workplace and I can take the bicycle or the public transportation to get there.


----------



## Waffle (Jul 8, 2008)

Cornelius - Nothing wrong with an automatic at all.  If you ever build it up and want to go fast in a straight line, auto is the way to go.  With the right tranny the things can be insane and so much fun.

SilverAutomatic - I'm really really glad to see a strong showing of Mopars getting back into racing.  They make a hell of an engine but you gotta be careful, they typically have the shortest lifespan.  Really some of the fastest cars I've seen have been Mopars, they just have a reputation of breaking down which I'm hoping wont be the continuing trend.  Donno why but I've always felt that is a great looking car.  Just get the big engine 

Update on the Supra!  I'm down a turbo.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 8, 2008)

Updated pictures of my daily driver... (click for full res)









2002 VW Passat 1.8T

Note: she's in the shop right now because some idiot hit her in the parking lot last week, and didn't bother to leave a note or anything. =(


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 8, 2008)

Waffle said:


> SilverAutomatic - I'm really really glad to see a strong showing of Mopars getting back into racing.  They make a hell of an engine but you gotta be careful, they typically have the shortest lifespan.  Really some of the fastest cars I've seen have been Mopars, they just have a reputation of breaking down which I'm hoping wont be the continuing trend.  Donno why but I've always felt that is a great looking car.  Just get the big engine



What were we talking about again? I'm so lost. XD


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 8, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> Note: she's in the shop right now because some idiot hit her in the parking lot last week, and didn't bother to leave a note or anything. =(



Ouch. How bad was the damage?


----------



## Teriath (Jul 8, 2008)

pffft car? All I need is my bike and a bus pass XP


----------



## Merp (Jul 8, 2008)

I remember my car...I dont even think I have a picture of it...lol...this is what I use now...






god Im so lame...lol


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 8, 2008)

SilverAutomatic said:


> Ouch. How bad was the damage?



Not terrible. Needed the front fender replaced, the wheel refinished, tire replaced, and an alignment. Hopefully it'll be ready before the weekend. The rental is just not fast enough. =P


----------



## Sieneko (Jul 8, 2008)

@Keowolf - I tried to see if that plate was taken in my state but alas someone already has it! LOLZ is available though. Hmm...

@Merp - that's what I might be using soon if gas prices jack up any higher.  Those, a bike, and a bus pass.

Had a talk with my mechanic about a hydrogen generator for my car for some increased MPG, but he hasn't seen any models that really are efficient enough to be worth installing yet. Hopefully something comes along soon, I hate the fact that my Cabrio insists on using midgrade gasoline.


----------



## Erro (Jul 8, 2008)

Merp said:


> I remember my car...I dont even think I have a picture of it...lol...this is what I use now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Edit: oh yeah... I actually drive one of these
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/eccStoreFront/stp/product_images/97882/f_97882_1.jpg

I still have the stealth, btw xD It's just stored away atm, cuz it has no valid plates, no registration, no insurance, needs some serious repairs and a tune up x.x


----------



## Waffle (Jul 8, 2008)

Zenthra -Fantastic looking B5.5.  The wheels fit it perfectly in size and style, the thing is just very clean.  Hope you get it back from the shop soon!  Any performance mods, chip or anything?


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 8, 2008)

Waffle said:


> Update on the Supra!  I'm down a turbo.



my goodness! what did you do, blow the turbo or the head gasket?, and if so, how? (if I may ask, that is) I mean, with speed limits all across the US it might be a problem to destroy it, not to keep it...

I might be wrong, though.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 8, 2008)

Speed limits don't keep people from slamming pedal to metal at a stop... not a good thing to do with a turbo'ed vehicle.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 8, 2008)

My first car was a 1967 VW Beetle. Ran like a top! I loved that car. Sadly, the body had a bad case of rot (with me living so close to the ocean).

Then I got a 1975 VW Beetle. Biggest mistake ever. My mother christened it "Puff, the Tragic 'Wagen" because it was in the shop far more often than it was on the road. I can't recall everything that went wrong wth it in the 1.5 years I owned it, but I DO recall it going through 5 fuel pumps and a carburetor. 

Then there was the 1976 Volvo 242DL. 4-speed stick with OverDrive. For a car that cost me $400, it was pretty decent. By the time I got rid of it, it had well over 200,000 miles on the odometer.

After my mom died, I inhereted her 1988 Honda Civic LX. Great car! I put a lot of miles on her. I was devastated when it got wrecked. I wasn't even in the car at the time! Some drunk idiot ran a stop sign, smacked a car at the intersection, then careened into my front end. Totalled!

I then got a 1990 Toyota Camry. LOVED IT! It was in pristine shape (this was in 1998 ) and had quark, strangeness and charm. To this day, I still wonder why on Earth I got rid of it.

In 2002, I found myself with a 1997 Toyota Camry. When people talk about Camrys being "exciting as a box of tissues," this is probably the model year they're talking about. Yeah, it reliably got me from Point A to Point B, and it had OK power for a 4-banger, but driving it was pretty bland.

I was tired of being bored, so in 2006 I got my present car; a 2004 Saturn Ion-3 in "Electric Lime"



(pic is linked to my LJ gallery showing more pics of my car)

Say what you want about Saturns, I like it lots, and it hasn't given me much in the way of trouble (a minor issue covered under warrantee, but that was it).

That's my car story so far.


----------



## Keowolf (Jul 8, 2008)

kidsune said:


> ...
> I've been waiting a loooong time to see someone with that license plate =O
> epic win
> <3


Hehe, I just couldn't resist getting it when I found out it was available. Thanks!

Other people seem to think it's funny, too. 



Sieneko said:


> @Keowolf - I tried to see if that plate was taken in my state but alas someone already has it! LOLZ is available though. Hmm...


One of my friends is considering getting 'LOLOLOL', which made me laugh. Or, rather, LOL. x)

I'm sorta glad I live in Idaho, since many phrases are still available for license plates, in case I ever want to change it.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I can show ya a couple that I got with me.  First was a car I had for a few years, and the last classic car I had - a 1975 Pontiac Laurentian:







I love classics, and have typically always had big old cars.  Before this was a '81 T-bird.  The Laurentian was part of the Catalina/Parisian/Bonneville/Grandville family of B-bodys from GM (1971 to 1976), the last of the true Full Size American cars.  It had a 350 2bbl V8 (small engine for the time) and TH350 tranny.  It measured 226" long, and 76" wide.  Ahh... when cars were really cars instead of the little jellybean shaped boring stuff of today, eh?

I had to get rid of her though because the body mounts were rotting in the back.  I was the third owner, and the previous owner did not oil spray the car regularliy, which is as good as signing a death warrant for a Canadian vehicle with our bad winters.  To restore the thing would have required a frame-off restoration, which is $15K to $22K... just not worth it.  So good as she looked, she was done.  

When I went to replace the Laurentian, I decided to get my first modern vehicle.  I didn't want to run another oldie into the ground, rather, I'll wait and buy another classic when I can store it and just use it as a summer toy.  But I wanted to get a modern vehicle that had the same cabin space and carrying capacity of the old Laurentian, and that ruled out any modern car.  Only a truck could compare.  I ended up finding an amazing deal on a used 2003 Dodge Dakota:






Hardly any miles and the original owner really babied it.  I cleaned it up to the point where it looked like a new truck - in, out and under the hold, and keep it that way.  Named Silver (inspired by Kinkai naming his truck Yellow, heh), Silver's got a 4.7L high output V8 with platinum plugs, full synthetic oil and a K&N filter, and a 5 speed auto (basically Dodge's evolved 727 tranny).  This is a rear wheel drive 2x4 model, lowered.  It's actually smaller than the Laurentian was by a few inches in length and width! 

Only drawback is now, a few years later, man does gas cost me. >_<  But I don't do much driving, so not a big problem - usually bike to work.


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 8, 2008)

eh i have a 96 saturn sl1 white..... i want a hurse with a giant slide out metal coffin with a kick stand and have the coffin open up into a pit bbq ^.^ yeah


----------



## Waffle (Jul 8, 2008)

Anbessa said:


> my goodness! what did you do, blow the turbo or the head gasket?, and if so, how? (if I may ask, that is) I mean, with speed limits all across the US it might be a problem to destroy it, not to keep it...
> 
> I might be wrong, though.



The US has some decent tracks.  I almost never beat on my cars while I public roads simply because there's just too much to lose.  This happened while going to a track actually, wanted to make sure the tune was setup well, waited for a decent straight, no cars around.  I put the pedal down, let it back up after a few seconds and I couldn't see behind me.  It had been about a month since I've checked the play in the turbo and I guess it had gotten really bad.  It ate up the exhaust side oil seal and just started pouring oil into the down pipe.

Turbos are under a lot of stress and can go out fairly quickly.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 8, 2008)

I drive a 1999 Voltswagon Passat.
Body: Dark Green
Inside: Skull seat covers, skull stearing wheel cover, and a moon roof.(I love my car! ^.^)


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 8, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> I drive a 1999 Voltswagon Passat.
> Body: Dark Green
> Inside: Skull seat covers, skull stearing wheel cover, and a moon roof.(I love my car! ^.^)


  i would love to get my hands on a vw... drive em all the time at work.. they are so nice ^.^


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 8, 2008)

Echo_wulf said:


> i would love to get my hands on a vw... drive em all the time at work.. they are so nice ^.^


 
They get good gas mileage(my mom likes to drive it too.).


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 8, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> They get good gas mileage(my mom likes to drive it too.).


 lol i bet course i also woudnt mind getting a yaris being one of the most fuel effecint vehicles out there


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 8, 2008)

Echo_wulf said:


> lol i bet course i also woudnt mind getting a yaris being one of the most fuel effecint vehicles out there


 
How many miles on a gallon?


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 8, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> How many miles on a gallon?


 Im not exactly sure but i thik its 40 sumfin and the vehicle usually runs around 12,000 bran new


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 8, 2008)

Echo_wulf said:


> Im not exactly sure but i thik its 40 sumfin and the vehicle usually runs around 12,000 bran new


 
Dang! That's really good!!(mine's 25-30)


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 8, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Dang! That's really good!!(mine's 25-30)



Makes sense - tiny car, lightweight, small engine, lots of gears.

My Dakota gets around 22 to 24 mpg (US gallons), which is more than usual for Dak but largely because of the better oil, plugs, higher tire pressure and such. Still not great.

My old '75 Laurentian varied hugely in mileage depending on speeds.  Since it only had a 3 speed auto, if you kept it around 55mph, you could get 22mpg.  But take it past 70mph, and you dropped to about 16mpg.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 8, 2008)

My crappy '01 Dodge Neon. The car itself is crap, but the radio and suspension are brand new models.


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 8, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Dang! That's really good!!(mine's 25-30)


 
lol yeah it is. mine varies from 25-30 .....i realy realy need to tune it up and get an oil change badly... but i cant afford it right now


----------



## Data_stalker (Jul 8, 2008)

I GET 18 MPG! XD 12 if I floor it.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 8, 2008)

Data_stalker said:


> I GET 18 MPG! XD 12 if I floor it.


 
...Wow. "put the petal to the metal"


----------



## Data_stalker (Jul 8, 2008)

Definately. Gotta love a v8.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 8, 2008)

Data_stalker said:


> Definately. Gotta love a v8.


 
"I could of had a V8" *smack*


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 8, 2008)

Data_stalker said:


> I GET 18 MPG! XD 12 if I floor it.


 
lol have you seen rush limbahs car. that huge freakin long car? it gets 3 mpg's ....X.X   course he barely drives it lol


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 8, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> I drive a 1999 Voltswagon Passat.
> Body: Dark Green
> Inside: Skull seat covers, skull stearing wheel cover, and a moon roof.(I love my car! ^.^)


Very nice! Once you get a Passat, you fall in love. I know the feeling. =D



Echo_wulf said:


> i would love to get my hands on a vw... drive em all the time at work.. they are so nice ^.^


You can find them fairly cheap on Craigslist or similar. Go for a TDI, you get so many MPGs its insane!! Although, even my peppy 1.8L Turbo motor can get 26-28MPG on a good day in the city.



Waffle said:


> Zenthra -Fantastic looking B5.5.  The wheels fit it perfectly in size and style, the thing is just very clean.  Hope you get it back from the shop soon!  Any performance mods, chip or anything?


First of all, instant respect for knowing the chassis code. Secondly, yeah it's chipped (APR 93 oct), with a K04 on the floor. Can't do much more, power-wise, since it's the autotragic trans. Other than that, I've got V-Maxx coilovers and am getting ready to get a custom strut tower bar as well as an underside tie bar. That, tinted windows, and a thick skidplate will come next. =)


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 8, 2008)

Data_stalker said:


> Definately. Gotta love a v8.



Mmmmm, V8, RWD, so much powerslidey fun!!


----------



## Data_stalker (Jul 8, 2008)

OH yes. And lightweight in the rear end! XD I love my Titan.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 8, 2008)

Data_stalker said:


> OH yes. And lightweight in the rear end! XD I love my Titan.



I bet that thing hauls a LOT of stuff quite well. Torque is your friend.

Although, for my V8 fix, I just go drive my friend's '07 C6 Vette. Nom nom torquey fastness. And 28 MPG highway to boot!!


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 8, 2008)

Waffle said:


> The US has some decent tracks.  I almost never beat on my cars while I public roads simply because there's just too much to lose.  This happened while going to a track actually, wanted to make sure the tune was setup well, waited for a decent straight, no cars around.  I put the pedal down, let it back up after a few seconds and I couldn't see behind me.  It had been about a month since I've checked the play in the turbo and I guess it had gotten really bad.  It ate up the exhaust side oil seal and just started pouring oil into the down pipe.
> 
> Turbos are under a lot of stress and can go out fairly quickly.



owch. shit happens... at least you know what went wrong.

when Opel in germany released turbocharged versions of the Calibra (2.0litre 16V, 270HP if I recall right) the mostly youthful drivers blew head gaskets, chargers and in times even the cylinder heads by the dozen. nowadays they are almost all gone, down with a bad rep for being unreliable. big deal if people don't realize the manual states it's rules for handling for a reason...
also, big deal in a country where most of the highways have no speed limit.
this is also a problem if you look for high-powered classic cars here. many of them were wasted in 'last-hand' by angry young sports car drivers, and what's been left comes from real race drivers more often than not, and is equally wasted... *sigh*


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 8, 2008)

Waffle said:


> Cornelius - Nothing wrong with an automatic at all.  If you ever build it up and want to go fast in a straight line, auto is the way to go.  With the right tranny the things can be insane and so much fun.



I'm still arguing with the car retailer about the price, but I don't think that he will give in, even if his ad for the car is now half a year old and his argument is, that the supply is low and the demand is high... which is in a change right now because of tax changes and fuel prices....and I'm pretty sure that he bought that car for around 8'000 bucks...

Anyway, I'm looking around for a different car right now, a Mini(BMW) Cooper 2007 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yea, it's small and doesn't pack as much heat as the toyota, but I like it's design and the gas milage is good.


----------



## Erro (Jul 8, 2008)

Waffle said:


> Cornelius - Nothing wrong with an automatic at all.  If you ever build it up and want to go fast in a straight line, auto is the way to go.  With the right tranny the things can be insane and so much fun.


Eh, I've driven a lot of both, and I have to say that for performance, I prefer my stick. I hate not having that extra bit of control over the tranny when I'm driving an automatic, I just can't get what I want out of it. In all honesty though, I want a paddleshift/slapshift that they have been putting in more and more new cars. No burning out the clutch, a fraction of the shift time, and still all the same control. Gimmegimmegimme


----------



## Jack (Jul 8, 2008)

Waffle said:


> Sweet deal, which engine does it have?  Auto or Manual?
> 
> Manual, it's basically all original. he has added some stuff to make it louder but we have all its original parts. and Ill haft to ask him what all it's has under the hood.


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 8, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> You can find them fairly cheap on Craigslist or similar. Go for a TDI, you get so many MPGs its insane!! Although, even my peppy 1.8L Turbo motor can get 26-28MPG on a good day in the city.
> 
> 
> =)


 i was just talking to my friend about that too lol


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 8, 2008)

Erro said:


> Eh, I've driven a lot of both, and I have to say that for performance, I prefer my stick. I hate not having that extra bit of control over the tranny when I'm driving an automatic, I just can't get what I want out of it. In all honesty though, I want a paddleshift/slapshift that they have been putting in more and more new cars. No burning out the clutch, a fraction of the shift time, and still all the same control. Gimmegimmegimme



I once had a '82 Camaro convertible with the 5litre V8, test-driving after maintenance, and it hat a four-gar hand shift. I swithched into 3dr gear, and the engine ran slightly above idle speed, and then I gave gas (not pedal to the metal, only about half) and my head was pressed against the headrest.


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 8, 2008)

A photo of my gas eater. A 1993 Acura Legend. 3000 lbs, 4 speed auto, V6 Japanese luxobarge. I love it though. Gets between 15 - 20 Miles on the gallon in street traffic.

Odd I haven't seen anyone else on this thread with an Acura or Lexus yet.


----------



## tiggie (Jul 8, 2008)

and for the hell of it


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 8, 2008)

I like how your dog is looking at you with a "what the...?" expression.

Y'know, I think all foxes should ride motorcycles. They'll be able to shake off the hounds with ease and give those "tally-ho" hunters on horseback reason to pause.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 8, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> Very nice! Once you get a Passat, you fall in love. I know the feeling. =D
> 
> You can find them fairly cheap on Craigslist or similar. Go for a TDI, you get so many MPGs its insane!! Although, even my peppy 1.8L Turbo motor can get 26-28MPG on a good day in the city.
> 
> First of all, instant respect for knowing the chassis code. Secondly, yeah it's chipped (APR 93 oct), with a K04 on the floor. *Can't do much more, power-wise, since it's the autotragic trans.* Other than that, I've got V-Maxx coilovers and am getting ready to get a custom strut tower bar as well as an underside tie bar. That, tinted windows, and a thick skidplate will come next. =)



Actually, you, can do whatever you want in the area of performance automatics.




Erro said:


> Eh, I've driven a lot of both, and I have to say that for performance, I prefer my stick. *I hate not having that extra bit of control over the tranny when I'm driving an automatic*, I just can't get what I want out of it. In all honesty though, I want a paddleshift/slapshift that they have been putting in more and more new cars. No burning out the clutch, a fraction of the shift time, and still all the same control. Gimmegimmegimme



If I want more control from my automatic, then I choose what I want with the selector lever.  Or I simply press the OD button to the "off" position.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 8, 2008)

lol very nice ^.^ though i would have to say that thats the only thing suzuki is good at making.... bikes lol great fursuit.... i really need one .  though im sure you wouldnt drive wearing that thing lol


----------



## MauEvig (Jul 8, 2008)

Though how do you get a helmet for a furry sized head? o.o


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 8, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> Though how do you get a helmet for a furry sized head? o.o



Just build your fursuit's head around a motorcycle helmet....


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Erro (Jul 9, 2008)

tiggie said:


> and for the hell of it


I <3 bikerfurs. Going to be one someday, when bits of my rather ugly driving and credit record go away >.>


----------



## Data_stalker (Jul 9, 2008)

KEEP THE CARRIER OFF THE BACK >< I hate those things.
I got a bike too.
2006 Honda CBR 1000RR Fireblade Respol.




I don't have a picture of it yet...


----------



## Zaelfoxxie (Jul 9, 2008)

And ugly Green impala 2000 
great gas millage though 
and 90k miles 
use to be a cop car so it has been suped up with what idk


----------



## tiggie (Jul 9, 2008)

Echo_wulf said:


> lol very nice ^.^ though i would have to say that thats the only thing suzuki is good at making.... bikes lol great fursuit.... i really need one .  though im sure you wouldnt drive wearing that thing lol


i since got a new exhaust and a few other mods  but this is from a few months back, today i might get some pictures of my tiger on it if its dry later 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QaSbpz3zGts Me ridining my motorcycle with my furry fox on  ( nothing specail )
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QaSbpz3zGts


----------



## Data_stalker (Jul 9, 2008)

Zaelfoxxie said:


> And ugly Green impala 2000
> great gas millage though
> and 90k miles
> use to be a cop car so it has been suped up with what idk


 
Suspension modification and brake modifications.


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 9, 2008)

um... no one maul me, OK?








Yes, i know, i am rich basterd. i was born in wealthy family. let's leave it at that.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 9, 2008)

maniakyle said:


> um... no one maul me, OK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Original or rep?? What motor? What all does it have in it? Oh man, I <3 those Cobras. Nom nom nom...


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 9, 2008)

my car is a '98 dodge avenger.

clunker, yes i know...

can't even drive yet, not till october >.<


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 9, 2008)

it's original body, replaced the motor.
goes up to 180, but burns through gas.
the original motor burst into flame when we were in a drag race.
took it out and replaced it with a 221ci ford V8.
i believe original motor was a L6 (inline-6 engine).
leather interior, fire hydrant by seat, lol
already had chrome bumpers and headers. 
no, i wasn't drunk when i blew the motor either, was just showing off. big mistake.
oh, and technicallyit's not mine, it's my dad's, but i drive it everywhere. i am horrified at the thought of what he would do to me if i crashed it. *shudders*


----------



## Waffle (Jul 9, 2008)

I've got a spare 427 sohc laying around if you ever feel the need to let me drive it


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 9, 2008)

i might take you up on that offer, lolz. you got a car waffle?


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 9, 2008)

maniakyle said:


> i might take you up on that offer, lolz. you got a car waffle?



He has an uber-Supra. It's back a few pages. =3


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 9, 2008)

thx zentra. i see it now......is it on fire?
i also got a drag truck, but i don't have pictures.
still not finished, gotta redo entire interior, but got everything else in. 

oh, and yes, i am a car fanatic.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

I roll in a 2004 Nissan 350Z Coupe - Chrome Silver with a "Touring" package.






Working on the upgrades as we speak, but it came already loaded from the dealer, with leather seats, 6 speaker Bose Head Unit, GPS Navigation and my favorite... a stick shift (6 speed with LSD).

BWAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 10, 2008)

maniakyle said:


> it's original body, replaced the motor.
> goes up to 180, but burns through gas.
> the original motor burst into flame when we were in a drag race.
> took it out and replaced it with a 221ci ford V8.
> ...



I didn't know Cobras EVER came with a straight six engine. I guess a predecessor in the driver's seat had that one replacing the original 289 V8. although from the looks of it it's a 289 FIA Cobra (small body, fat ass ). I might be wrong, though.

look after the engine (maintenance, condition of carb and ignition); an engine so small with a leight-weight body of a Cobra should be a little easier on gas, methinks. _Big_ carburetors on a relatively small engine normally would lead to high gas 
consumption, because of intake air velocity not fitting the carb's specs. most larger Holley carbs are for racing engines, anyway.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 10, 2008)

As a for-serious car fanatic, I must say I love this thread. =D


----------



## Missy_da_dane (Jul 10, 2008)

My first car was an 85 Olds Cutlass Sierra my parents gave it to me, awesome car wish I would of never traded it in for my 00 Pont Sunfire (gay) but oh it was so new and smelled so good! (it was then I learned buying a brand new car is dumb) I mean you can get like a one year old program car or slightly driven car for like 10,000 or more off the New sticker price. 
I worked for a car auction and drove just about every car out there, and I know what these greedy freaking dealers paid for these cars and how much they jack the price. 
So anyway my 3rd car was a 97 Ford Tbird fun car but had a lot of issues...sadly it died in the parking lot of our lil towns post office..haha I told my friend if he hauled it away he could have it. Turns out he got it running and sold it to a friend...oh well I was needing a new one anyway..
Current car is an 01 Ford Focus zx3. I have to say I love that car. It is so fun to drive, I only wish I would of gotten the manual.
So now I am a total Ford girl and in one year when the focus is paid for I am getting my Mustang that I dream about...I am not sure what year yet but all I know is I am getting one I love the old ones, I really want to get like a 68 Fastback and fix it up myself..maybe make it look like the Bullitt =D 
I am impressed with the look of Dodge's cars lately, I really love the Magnium and wouldnt mind at all owning one, they look fun. I tried talking my mom into getting one but she said they look like a Hearse...how rude lol!

Cars I would never own...Toyota, Honda...(don't even get me started)

Anyway thanks for the great thread I love cars!


----------



## Zaelfoxxie (Jul 10, 2008)

Data_stalker said:


> Suspension modification and brake modifications.



well im not a really big car guy but when i look at the engin there are some part there that are not stalk  but who am i to tell  gimme a computer and i can give you specs


----------



## Waffle (Jul 10, 2008)

maniakyle said:


> thx zentra. i see it now......is it on fire?
> i also got a drag truck, but i don't have pictures.
> still not finished, gotta redo entire interior, but got everything else in.
> 
> oh, and yes, i am a car fanatic.



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=16647&page=14

Halfway in are my cars.  Supra chucked the exhaust side oil seal in the turbo.

What kind/year truck is it?  What size engine and power adders? (we'll start with that if you don't have pictures)


----------

